# Did you order the Amazon K3 cover? Post colors and thoughts here please!



## meglet

So, my initial K3 plan was to use a temporary sleeve until M-Edge released their platform jacket for it. Unfortunately, my first impression of the re-designed platform jacket is "do not want." So now I'm back to square one on covers. Flowery covers (like LeSportSac) aren't really "me" and I refuse to pay $100+ for a cover considering the cost of the K3 (and how often I change covers.) So I'm back to thinking about the Amazon cover.

My question is: if you ordered the Amazon Kindle cover, what color did you get, what do you think of the cover, and did you get it with or without the light?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Well, I have my cover, but no Kindle... but I'll play.

I got the Pink w/light

I can't exactly play with the light to see how well it works, but my first impression of the cover is that I like it. (and you're right, the Kindle is teeny! Not that I've seen it, but it must be to fit in this cover!)

I do wish it had a pocket inside.


----------



## Mac Jones

I went for a black regular.

I received the K3 today and it was so small I immediately ordered the K case. Not to say it's too small, but a case may be helpful at times.

I don't really care if it's swank or not, just comfortable and hopefully not an eyesore.


----------



## linda~lou

I'm getting the boring black with the light. I was lusting over the red, but felt the black would go well with the graphite. I have the Amazon cover for my K2 and really like it. Very compact and fits nicely in my Sutters.  I like the idea of having a light attached, so nice to have a light always available and not worrying about replacing batteries is a huge plus. I just hope it lights up the screen as much as my Belkin.

When I want to take my Kindle to dinner, I pre ordered a Tuff-Luv with stand from here.

http://www.i-nique.com/detail.asp/cn=6/c=544/sku=5055205276021

I have their jacket with stand for my K2 and really like it a lot. Love the one on order with the tree embossing.

I agree, I wasn't thrilled with any of the M-Edge ones at all, I think you will be happy with your Amazon jacket.


----------



## luvmy4brats

linda~lou said:


> Very compact and fits nicely in my Sutters.


Of course, this was the absolute first thing I checked. It fits quite nicely!

I don't care for the M-Edge either. I want a cover that folds back completely flat, which BTW, the Amazon does.


----------



## RobertK

Black w/ light. Can't tll you how I think about it. It's at home, 35 miles away, and I have class tonight after work. The black seems kind of 'executive.' I think I would have liked a color, but the colors are so bright.


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> ......I do wish it had a pocket inside.


I'm really glad it doesn't - it's the one thing I don't like about the Noreve covers. I've got the Burgundy cover (no light). No Kindle yet sadly but the cover's nicer than I expected it to be. The colour is pretty much as it appeared on my screen and because the the main part of the cover has a sort of embossed pattern and the strip on the right hand side is smooth the different light play on it makes them look slightly different shades. (In fact looking more closely I think they _are_ different).

I've never had a hinged cover before but I can't try that part out till I get the Kindle. I'm not sure if I like the elastic retainer. Will it stretch, will it get dirty with handling? With the little flap thing start to curl up and annoy me till I have to cut if off? Only time will tell.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linjeakel said:


> I'm really glad it doesn't - it's the one thing I don't like about the Noreve covers.


Just one slash pocket.. Not the big pocket wallet that noreve has


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My red cover, no light arrived today.  Fits the Kindle nicely. . .very efficient, and doesn't add a lot of weight.  The red color is really nice.  I'm thinking I won't need or want any other cover or case. . . . .it fit's quite nicely in my VB Little Betsy.   I feel like it's half the size of m K1+Oberon cover.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

linda~lou said:


> I'm getting the boring black with the light. I was lusting over the red, but felt the black would go well with the graphite. I have the Amazon cover for my K2 and really like it. Very compact and fits nicely in my Sutters.  I like the idea of having a light attached, so nice to have a light always available and not worrying about replacing batteries is a huge plus. I just hope it lights up the screen as much as my Belkin.
> 
> When I want to take my Kindle to dinner, I pre ordered a Tuff-Luv with stand from here.
> 
> http://www.i-nique.com/detail.asp/cn=6/c=544/sku=5055205276021
> 
> I have their jacket with stand for my K2 and really like it a lot. Love the one on order with the tree embossing.
> 
> I agree, I wasn't thrilled with any of the M-Edge ones at all, I think you will be happy with your Amazon jacket.


I checked out this site and was pleasantly surprised to see that they have a Dragon embossed cover. Even though I have the red lighted Amazon cover on order and it should be here tomorrow, I may just order the Dragon. It said that these covers come in several colors but when reviewing this cover I was unable to see any other colors besides the black shown, does anyone know if this is the only color for this cover or is there someplace that shows and gives the color selections? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anita

I ordered Black w/light, it will be delivered tomorrow. 

I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, and finding ways to hold things is always a bit of a challenge.

Ironically, I ordered covers for my first Kindle (K2) because I though I'd prefer reading with a cover.  But after ordering 2 covers (Oberon and M-Edge) and not being terribly happy with the amount of bulk and weight added by either of them, I realized that I preferred reading the K2 naked  

The K3 is much smaller than I expected, which I like in terms of weight.  But now that I've had it for a few hours I'm pretty sure I'd prefer it in a cover, if the cover doesn't add a lot of weight and bulk. I hope the Amazon cover will add just enough weight and bulk to make the K3 easier for me to hold for longer periods of reading.  Time will tell.  I'm kinda like Goldilocks when it comes to finding things that are comfortable for me to hold


----------



## Mac Jones

i'm looking at this thing right now. It's VERY small and light. Of course this is not really a problem that can't be solved easily.

Instead of a case I might want to try to velcro some kind of grip on the back to make holding it easier for extended periods. An elastic band on the back might help.

Just a thought (albeit of topic)


----------



## LibbyD

Linjeakel said:


> The colour is pretty much as it appeared on my screen and because the the main part of the cover has a sort of embossed pattern and the strip on the right hand side is smooth the different light play on it makes them look slightly different shades. (In fact looking more closely I think they _are_ different).


This isn't a big deal, but I thought you might be interested in some information about the leather used for your cover.

The texture is not an embossed pattern. It's called pebbling and it occurs when leather is processed in a particular way. The skin actually shrinks and those bumps (pebbles) occur along grain lines. In some pebbled leather you can see patterns in the pebbles but, for the most part, the processing produces a texture which is fairly uniform.

And regarding the colour: You were right the first time. It's the texture that makes one seem darker than the other. If the person who designed the cover had wanted two shades there would be more of a difference so since the difference is subtle it's safe to assume the designer preferred that over marked contrast.


----------



## cbb77

For those who ordered cover without the light, could you post a picture showing the thickness. Still trying to decide between light or no light. Saw a picture over at other forum and the one with light seem a little thick.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96077


----------



## 1131

I have the brown cover with light.  It really isn't all that much smaller than my K2 Noreve cover.  I do wish there was one pocket inside.  I don't like all the pockets Noreve has but I got used to carrying by Starbucks card in the front pocket.  I like the cover.  From the beginning I had a problem opening the K2 cover from the back but I don't have that problem with this one.


----------



## Bluejarzen

I bought the blue lighted cover and my initial impressions are favorable. Like everyone else, I've only had the Kindle in hand for a few hours so I don't have a fully formed opinion just yet. 
The cover doesn't add much weight and is really comfortable to hold while reading. Compared to my K2 in it's leather M-Edge platform case, it's drastically lighter. I'm having a bit of trouble adjusting to the new page turn buttons while reading the on the Kindle outside of the cover so the extra bulk it does provide helps tremendously. The build quality is fantastic, a far cry from Amazon's original K1 cover. 
I was leery of ordering this color because the photos on Amazon make it look so bright, but I was delighted to find it is a much more muted shade of blue that avoids looking garish. It is quite pleasing to look at. 
The light is every bit as good as the M-Edge Illuminator 2 and adds none of the bulk. It's more than enough to completely illuminate the screen, though the bottom left corner is going to be somewhat darker than the top right. The excellent new display remains completely legible even with the uneven lighting. It may not be perfect for everyone, but it's better than I'd hoped for. I'm a shoddy photographer so none of the photos really do it justice. Enjoy some pics, click to embiggen. **edit added a comparison shot with my K2


----------



## Addie

imallbs said:


> I have the brown cover with light. It really isn't all that much smaller than my K2 Noreve cover. I do wish there was one pocket inside. I don't like all the pockets Noreve has but I got used to carrying by Starbucks card in the front pocket. I like the cover. From the beginning I had a problem opening the K2 cover from the back but I don't have that problem with this one.


If you don't mind my asking, how does the protection for the K2 Noreve compare to the protection of the K3 Amazon cover? I've dropped my K2 a few times while it was in the Noreve  and it came away undamaged every time.


----------



## Dan

I ordered the one with the light in black its coming tomorrow with the K3.


----------



## Lizzarddance

Does the cover fold back easily? This would be a deal breaker for me if it doesn't.


----------



## julip

Bluejarzen said:


> I bought the blue lighted cover and my initial impressions are favorable. Like everyone else, I've only had the Kindle in hand for a few hours so I don't have a fully formed opinion just yet.
> The cover doesn't add much weight and is really comfortable to hold while reading. Compared to my K2 in it's leather M-Edge platform case, it's drastically lighter. I'm having a bit of trouble adjusting to the new page turn buttons while reading the on the Kindle outside of the cover so the extra bulk it does provide helps tremendously. The build quality is fantastic, a far cry from Amazon's original K1 cover.
> I was leery of ordering this color because the photos on Amazon make it look so bright, but I was delighted to find it is a much more muted shade of blue that avoids looking garish. It is quite pleasing to look at.
> The light is every bit as good as the M-Edge Illuminator 2 and adds none of the bulk. It's more than enough to completely illuminate the screen, though the bottom left corner is going to be somewhat darker than the top right. The excellent new display remains completely legible even with the uneven lighting. It may not be perfect for everyone, but it's better than I'd hoped for. I'm a shoddy photographer so none of the photos really do it justice. Enjoy some pics, click to embiggen. **edit added a comparison shot with my K2


Thanks so much for taking the time to take all these pictures and for your review. The blue really looks nice! I'm impatiently waiting for my green one to get here.


----------



## 1131

AddieLove said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how does the protection for the K2 Noreve compare to the protection of the K3 Amazon cover? I've dropped my K2 a few times while it was in the Noreve  and it came away undamaged every time.


I think the Amazon cover is well made. With the strap, it will stay closed so I don't see why it won't protect as well as the Noreve. I'm really impressed with it.


----------



## 1131

I've been reading in low light conditions, using the the book light.  (Yeah I could have turned on a lamp if I wanted to.  What's your point?)  This is one of the best book lights I have used.  I have gone through 6 or 7 lights before I found one I liked and it still isn't as good as this one.  Granted I have not used the more expensive lights but I can't imagine how they would be better.  There is no glare on the page.  Like any light, it is not even across the page but I did not have to strain to read the lower part of the page.


----------



## history_lover

I can't comment on the light yet since my Kindle hasn't arrived. But as I mentioned in another thread, I'm pleased with the cover so far. I almost did get it because I figured there would be cheaper third party ones out there soon - or alternatively, there would be expensive ones which look better so I could justify the price. I felt the amazon one looked too plain, static and kind of "businessy". But having held in my hands, I really like it. It's very well made and I trust it to protect my Kindle (when it arrives) so now I understand the cost of such a simple design.


----------



## Linjeakel

LibbyD said:


> This isn't a big deal, but I thought you might be interested in some information about the leather used for your cover.
> 
> The texture is not an embossed pattern. It's called pebbling and it occurs when leather is processed in a particular way. The skin actually shrinks and those bumps (pebbles) occur along grain lines. In some pebbled leather you can see patterns in the pebbles but, for the most part, the processing produces a texture which is fairly uniform.
> 
> And regarding the colour: You were right the first time. It's the texture that makes one seem darker than the other. If the person who designed the cover had wanted two shades there would be more of a difference so since the difference is subtle it's safe to assume the designer preferred that over marked contrast.


Thanks for that, very interesting. I think if I'd had a choice I would have preferred it to be smooth all over, but it's not a deal-breaker.



Lizzarddance said:


> Does the cover fold back easily? This would be a deal breaker for me if it doesn't.


It's a little stiff at first (unlike a Noreve cover for example) but it does fold right back completely flat straight away and you can use the elastic to hold it in place. I would imagine with use it will get less stiff too, although with the elastic holding it, it really wouldn't matter.


----------



## RobertK

With only mild hands-on, I am very happy with the lighted cover so far. I was sure that I'd want to return in and buy an Oberon based on all the hype on these forums (in case you haven't noticed, Oberons are /slightly/ popular!), so I figured I'd give the Amazon case a trial until the Oberons are ready.

Now I am not so sure. Oberon covers do still look very attractive, but the Amazon cover is also quite nice. The hinge system seems to be great and the built in light is a bonus. It's pretty compact but fairly dense/protective—and it's comfortable. Think I am going to stick with this one. =)


----------



## blefever

I just received our Amazon Kindle 3 covers (1 black & 1 chocolate brown), and in opinion, they are pretty much junk! We were spoiled with the covers for our K2s (Cole Haan), so I'm not sure anything else will compare. Is anyone else disappointed in these covers?


----------



## Tigress780

I ordered the Apple Green cover without light. I'm hopping it will arrive today. I really wanted an Oberon, but don't like not having the K in something. If I like the Amazon cover, maybe I'll wait and get the Oberon cover for Christmas. I briefly owned a K2 Amazon cover and had a hard time dealing with the hinges...hopefully I'll have better luck this time.


----------



## Wunderkind

I have the burnt orange cover with light and I love it so far. It is just large enough to provide protection to the K3 if it is dropped, but it doesn't look like a millimeter more than is needed. Based on my visual comparison of the front and back covers, it doesn't look like the light adds any bulk. I wasn't sure how I would like the strap but it works really well, especially when holding the front cover back when I'm reading (I'm not sure how the stretchiness will hold up over time).  

I am really loving how compact yet sturdy this combination is, and at this point if I do get another cover, it would probably be this Amazon cover in a different color. Of course that may change as new covers are released, but I don't expect to go cover crazy like I did with my K2.


----------



## Linjeakel

blefever said:


> I just received our Amazon Kindle 3 covers (1 black & 1 chocolate brown), and in opinion, they are pretty much junk! We were spoiled with the covers for our K2s (Cole Haan), so I'm not sure anything else will compare. Is anyone else disappointed in these covers?


I was actually pleasantly surprised - I've never seen an Amazon cover before and it's nicer than I expected. Not perfect, but could be worse. They are appallingly over-priced though, especially here in the UK where they're even more expensive than in the US.


----------



## blefever

Linjeakel said:


> I was actually pleasantly surprised - I've never seen an Amazon cover before and it's nicer than I expected. Not perfect, but could be worse. They are appallingly over-priced though, especially here in the UK where they're even more expensive than in the US.


I definitely agree on the overpricing, but then the Cole Haans go for $99US. I had purchased ours when they were on sale for $49.


----------



## rockstone

The Amazon K3 covers look to be generating a lot of positive vibes. Got to get my hands on the lighted one...


----------



## achristie

I am still debating wether or not to get as its very expensive especially here in Europe. I would have to pay 65 Euros!!  But I love the burgundy leather and that its got an integrated light which would be very useful for me when reading in bed or plane etc...

SO I think I will order it and can always send it back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

blefever said:


> Is anyone else disappointed in these covers?


I'm not. I find it to be well worth the price. I did splurge for an Oberon for my K1. . . .and it was worth it. This one is not as nice in that the leather is not as thick and, of course it's not got the tooling. But this one is only $35 (no light) and certainly good value for the money.

I particularly like the weight of this cover: the K3 is so 'petite', a large Oberon would, I feel, overwhelm it.

The Cole Haan is also relatively light (at least the K2 one is); I have seen/held a Cole Haan cover, and while the finish is exquisite, I'm not keen on spending that sort of money again. . . . .and I feel that most of the additional cost is for the Cole Haan name.

So. . . . .I think the Amazon cover is great. . . .I like the shade of red. The construction seems sturdy. . . .the hinge system works well.


----------



## Addie

imallbs said:


> I think the Amazon cover is well made. With the strap, it will stay closed so I don't see why it won't protect as well as the Noreve. I'm really impressed with it.


Thanks! I'm really leaning toward getting the Amazon cover with light.


----------



## booknut

I got the new kindle 3 in the mail today and after using it for a couple of hours, I ordered the kindle cover in blue without the light. I thought I would read this kindle without a cover but it is just to thin for me to hold comfortably. The amazon case without the light looks and sounds like its compact and won't add much weight.


----------



## Silver

I'm with Lisanr. Got my K3 yesterday and I love it, but it's just too small to read naked. Thanks for the reviews here. Sounds like the lighted cover is the ticket, so I just ordered one in brown.


----------



## pidgeon92

I caved and ordered the orange one with the light today.....


----------



## lynninva

I was going to wait to order a cover, but I decided I needed to get a cover soon. I ordered the burgundy with light and just received it. I like the cover: it is attractive and compact. I often use the Mighty Bright clip-on light, and I think it will be much nicer to have a light built-in. The light seems to work well.

The one thing I would have preferred would be for a large slip pocket on the inside cover. I got used to slipping my fingers in the pocket of my Oberon K2 cover. I think it is more secure and less fatiguing to hold the Kindle that way when reading one-handed.


----------



## Basket lady

After reading the first reviews yesterday of how tiny the K3 seemed and how some were worried about keeping hold of it while reading, I decided at 7:29 to order an Amazon cover. I had already read the reviews and was feeling hesitant about the lighted one. Some said it couldn't be moved around, just pulled out. Since I already had the Mighty Brite I was going to save the extra $25 and put it toward books. As soon as I hit the button for the red cover, the shipping message changed from "order now for Friday delivery" to " order now for Monday delivery". Well, shoot, I thought. But I went ahead and added it to my cart. It then asked if I wanted the one day Prime shipping for $3.99, so I figured why not, it said I would get it Saturday instead of Monday. Well, guess what? I got it today with my K3!!!! Wasn't that nice of them! I do like the color and my K3 feels a lot safer inside of it and easier to hold onto. I also won't have to worry about my cats deciding to sit on the bare screen. Love it!


----------



## Anne

I have the red cover with the light. So far I love it. It perfect because when I sit on my couch I could use so extra light. 

WoW this is so cool when the K3 goes into sleep mode the light goes off.


----------



## EllenR

I got the Orange cover with the light for my son's K3. It's perfect for him. We own 2 Oberons for our K2s in the house but this is just right for my son. I do, however, agree they are WAY overpriced. I'm also concerned about the longevity of the light but I do like that it's always with the cover.


----------



## kimbertay

Has anyone had the opportunity to sit and read a while with the light on?  Did you notice a significant battery drain from using the light for say, an hour?


----------



## meglet

Bluejarzen said:


> I bought the blue lighted cover and my initial impressions are favorable. Like everyone else, I've only had the Kindle in hand for a few hours so I don't have a fully formed opinion just yet.
> The cover doesn't add much weight and is really comfortable to hold while reading. Compared to my K2 in it's leather M-Edge platform case, it's drastically lighter. I'm having a bit of trouble adjusting to the new page turn buttons while reading the on the Kindle outside of the cover so the extra bulk it does provide helps tremendously. The build quality is fantastic, a far cry from Amazon's original K1 cover.
> I was leery of ordering this color because the photos on Amazon make it look so bright, but I was delighted to find it is a much more muted shade of blue that avoids looking garish. It is quite pleasing to look at.
> The light is every bit as good as the M-Edge Illuminator 2 and adds none of the bulk. It's more than enough to completely illuminate the screen, though the bottom left corner is going to be somewhat darker than the top right. The excellent new display remains completely legible even with the uneven lighting. It may not be perfect for everyone, but it's better than I'd hoped for. I'm a shoddy photographer so none of the photos really do it justice. Enjoy some pics, click to embiggen. **edit added a comparison shot with my K2


Thanks so much for the pics! That cover is amazingly small. I think I'm going to go ahead and pick up one with the light for now, even if eventually someone comes out with a better cover that I like (rumors of the Octovo Vintage Leather sound good) the lighted cover will still be handy for traveling. Now I just have to decide which color I want. . .


----------



## inkyichi

Can someone post on how the lighted cover effects the battery life of the kindle?


----------



## izzy

I am sold on the covers i think for temporary protection. I just can't decide between blue and pink.


----------



## bordercollielady

I have the burgundy cover without the light  and I'm very happy with it.  Fits perfectly, color is very rich,  love  the  elastic closure,  and it  folds  completely back.  I  even like the feel  of the lining which is  why I  didn't like  the  Oberons  (the felt was itchy).. Very nice.


----------



## Emmalita

I got the blue lighted one.  The light is fantastic!  My only complaint is that the cover is a bit ordinary looking.  It's fine, but I wouldn't mind something a little more fun looking.  As for function, it seems pretty perfect.


----------



## etexlady

Received the K3 today and, after handling it for a while, decided I had to get a cover.  The thing is just so thin and tiny that I felt better about having a cover for it.  Since I live in Texas Longhorn country, I decided on the burnt orange cover with the light and paid for overnight shipping.  It should be here tomorrow.  I've never used a light before but had been thinking I would like one. Eager for it to get here!


----------



## Anne

I just used the cover in the dark. It works great in the dark.


----------



## amafan

I really like my chocolate brown lighted cover.  I was a little concerned about the color but I just didn't want another black folder.  The chocolate brown is perfect with the graphite kindle.  The cover seems very well made and the Kindle mated well to the hinge attachment system.  Very solid. No worries about the Kindle falling out at all. 

The cover folds back flat with only a bit of resistance.  I'm sure it will loosen up with time.  the strap works to hold it open as well as keeps it securely closed. The leather itself is beautiful.  A joy to hold.  The pebble surface is easy to hold and feels ... well leathery.  The light works like a champ and is instantly available.  I almost forgot to check it out when I got the cover on the Kindle for the first time, because it really just disappears when you aren't using it.  The light it throws is directed were it can do the most good, on the screen.  The lighting isn't perfectly even across the screen, but all areas of the screen are well-lighted and easy to see even in pitch dark.  

All-in-all, is a keeper.


----------



## Lizzarddance

amafan said:


> I really like my chocolate brown lighted cover. I was a little concerned about the color but I just didn't want another black folder. The chocolate brown is perfect with the graphite kindle.


Cool! This is color I was planning to get.


----------



## joolz

I got the apple green regular cover. It's much brighter than the picture, I described it in another thread as Kermit the Frog green. Maybe I am spoiled  , but the leather feels cheap to me.  (However - it's just above the price point of faux leather covers I've seen elsewhere (k2) so I think you get what you pay for as far as the leather quality.) The case itself seems very sturdy; it's loosening up nicely and I like the hinges and the elastic band. It's very compact and protects the K well.

I imagine I will get another cover when there is a wider variety of options, but this is great for now and for a backup in the future!


----------



## Magellan

Originally I intended to wait for the Noreve cover but, after reading many of the comments here about the 'nekkid' K3, I decided not to take any chances in the meantime and ordered the pink (regular) Amazon cover this morning (Aussie time) for the interim.  Both the K3 and the cover are due for delivery sometime next week so I'm waiting in high anticipation.

Thanks for all of the comments, everyone and cheers to all who have received their K3s and covers.
Commiserations to all who are still awaiting the great event.


----------



## kari

amafan said:


> I really like my chocolate brown lighted cover. I was a little concerned about the color but I just didn't want another black folder. The chocolate brown is perfect with the graphite kindle. The cover seems very well made and the Kindle mated well to the hinge attachment system. Very solid. No worries about the Kindle falling out at all.
> 
> The cover folds back flat with only a bit of resistance. I'm sure it will loosen up with time. the strap works to hold it open as well as keeps it securely closed. The leather itself is beautiful. A joy to hold. The pebble surface is easy to hold and feels ... well leathery. The light works like a champ and is instantly available. I almost forgot to check it out when I got the cover on the Kindle for the first time, because it really just disappears when you aren't using it. The light it throws is directed were it can do the most good, on the screen. The lighting isn't perfectly even across the screen, but all areas of the screen are well-lighted and easy to see even in pitch dark.
> 
> All-in-all, is a keeper.


Good to hear! I got the chocolate brown too. Should be here Monday with my K3 - Yay!


----------



## Danariel

linda~lou said:


> When I want to take my Kindle to dinner, I pre ordered a Tuff-Luv with stand from here.
> 
> http://www.i-nique.com/detail.asp/cn=6/c=544/sku=5055205276021
> 
> I have their jacket with stand for my K2 and really like it a lot. Love the one on order with the tree embossing.
> 
> I agree, I wasn't thrilled with any of the M-Edge ones at all, I think you will be happy with your Amazon jacket.


Linda~Lou, I had that exact Tuff-Luv for my K2, the Tree of Life is beautiful. I also really liked the pockets inside, one for notes, and a clear one for a business card for identification/loss purposes. Absolutely LOVE the stand capabilities. I may end up eventually getting it for my K3, as well. Oh, just to let you know, it's NOT real leather. It feels like it, but it's not. The site says Artificial Leather, too. However, it felt incredible, and for the 9 months I used it, it didn't show a bit of wear. It's now winging it's way to a new home with the Kindle 2 it belonged to.

However, since my K3 is due before the Tuff-Luv will be released, and I just ordered a small Sutter Crossbody in Light Blue (you enabler you) I've also placed an order for the Steel Blue Kindle Case. I do so hope they match, or at least complement, each other.


----------



## CAR

Got the black lighted cover.  I like it, its well made and the light works very well. Also it folds back with no problems, think its a keeper  

Chuck


----------



## achristie

I just now ended up ordering the burgundy lighted cover even though it was 70Euros    but I really need a book light and travel a lot but always forget my book light or cant find it in my bag, plus I love the burgundy leather so it should arrive next week hopefully together with my kindle


----------



## KindleGirl

I got the apple green case. I really like it, except that it doesn't have anything to hold down the right side of the kindle. It is so easy to tip a certain way and have the kindle pull away from the case. I'm afraid of the hinge problem that people had with the K2. While reading I use the elastic band and pull it over the top right corner to futher secure the K3, but you'd think Amazon would have thought of something so they don't have to replace a lot of the K3's.


----------



## Linjeakel

Now I've had a chance to use the cover properly for a while, I'm finding the elastic a bit fiddly after being used to the press stud flap on my K2's Noreve. (I could open and close that one-handed while picking up bags etc if I saw my bus arriving and needed to move quickly). As I expected the flap thingy with the Amazon logo on has got to go. It's already starting to stick up awkwardly as it gets in the way when putting the Kindle into a bag and easily gets bent out of shape.

Other than that the cover is nicely compact (I don't have the light version) and very sturdy. It seems like it will protect the Kindle as well as any other leather cover I've used. The hinge is simple to operate if you follow the instructions properly and I can get the Kindle in and out easily if I want to read it naked.


----------



## Wunderkind

kimbertay said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to sit and read a while with the light on? Did you notice a significant battery drain from using the light for say, an hour?


I've used the light for a few hours and there is no noticeable decrease in my battery life.


----------



## 1131

Linjeakel said:


> As I expected the flap thingy with the Amazon logo on has got to go. It's already starting to stick up awkwardly as it gets in the way when putting the Kindle into a bag and easily gets bent out of shape.


 
I was wondering what to call that annoying piece of leather.

I have used my light the last 2 days and don't see any problems with it draining the battery.


----------



## Anne

Wunderkind said:


> I've used the light for a few hours and there is no noticeable decrease in my battery life.


Thanks I was wondering if there would be a difference. I use mine last night but not for that long.


----------



## lynninva

Since the OP asked for pictures, here is my burgundy case with light (Koal and Klaret Kombo ):

















This is the difference between the light off and on outside in the shade:

















And in a dark room:


----------



## linda~lou

Danariel said:


> Linda~Lou, I had that exact Tuff-Luv for my K2, the Tree of Life is beautiful. I also really liked the pockets inside, one for notes, and a clear one for a business card for identification/loss purposes. Absolutely LOVE the stand capabilities. I may end up eventually getting it for my K3, as well. Oh, just to let you know, it's NOT real leather. It feels like it, but it's not. The site says Artificial Leather, too. However, it felt incredible, and for the 9 months I used it, it didn't show a bit of wear. It's now winging it's way to a new home with the Kindle 2 it belonged to.
> 
> However, since my K3 is due before the Tuff-Luv will be released, and I just ordered a small Sutter Crossbody in Light Blue (you enabler you) I've also placed an order for the Steel Blue Kindle Case. I do so hope they match, or at least complement, each other.


Ha, you got sucked into our Sutter thread. You will love your Sutter, so much you will probably want the large, then of course you will want one of every color and of course black for the winter! lol

Yep, I know they are not real leather, that is fine, I have a plain black one for my K2 and love the soft squishy feel of it, can't wait to get the 'tree' one!!! Thanks for your input, Danariel!!!


----------



## 4Katie

> As I expected the flap thingy with the Amazon logo on has got to go. It's already starting to stick up awkwardly as it gets in the way when putting the Kindle into a bag and easily gets bent out of shape.


I've been wondering about that. I loved the plain K2 cover for that very reason.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I got the lighted cover and don't like it - light too dim, cover too heavy. I've never returned anything to Amazon before and figure I'll wait till Monday to worry about it. Can anyone tell me what's the best procedure?

Also, can anyone who got a cover without the light tell me how much it weighs? I can find shipping weights for the 2 covers on Amazon, but not the actual weight of just the cover. It seems packaging might make a big difference. (I weighed my K1 cover and the lighted one on my food scale.)


----------



## kari

How much does the lighted cover weigh?  I'm seeing 15 oz on Amazon but I guess that is the shipping weight?  Or is that accurate?


----------



## Gen12DXTX

Hi, all.  Can anyone post the measurements of the Amazon K3 cover (lighted)?  I'm ordering a sleeve from eliteelishi on etsy and need the dimensions for a great fit.  My K3 hasn't shipped yet, so I'm waiting to order a cover (and reading all your comments before I decide).
Thanks!


----------



## LibbyD

ellenoc said:


> I got the lighted cover and don't like it - light too dim, cover too heavy. I've never returned anything to Amazon before and figure I'll wait till Monday to worry about it. Can anyone tell me what's the best procedure?


The best procedure is doing what Amazon tells you to do. Begin here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/css/returns/homepage.html/ref=hp_navbox_gen_returns_policy


----------



## PinkKindle

I have the hot pink lighted cover -- and I really like it!

I don't know how much it weighs, but it's definitely significantly less than my Oberon for my K2!

The leather feels the same as my K2 M-Edge Go felt -- not super luxury leather, but it's not bad.

I love the way the case fits around the K3 -- it's just the right size! No wasted space. It folds back easily. I put the elastic band around the back, and it's folded back completely flat now. It pretty much was completely flat without the band too. I also love the color and love the way the inside feels -- really soft velvety felt, very nice to hold!! I like that the inside is dark gray too. It looks perfect with the graphite K3, and I think it's going to look really really great with the new skin I have coming:








The light works well, though I haven't had a chance to try it in full dark yet. It adds enough extra light here in a the living room in the day time with the blinds closed (not a dark room, but not a super bright one) to make a noticeable difference. I liked my MightyBright light pretty well, but clipping it on and off was annoying and it always slid around and wouldn't stay where I put it -- and I used an adapter plug, so although I didn't have to worry about batteries, I had to deal with a cord -- so I think the convenience of this one is going to be soooo much nicer!

I will admit that I'm slightly worried about the K3 not being firmly attached at the right side. It doesn't exactly flop around, but a little more security might make me feel better. However, I'm not going to add Velcro or anything. Also, the elastic band isn't perfect -- I'm worried it's going to get dirty, and it's a little annoying to work with (though that might get easier with practice) -- but really those are my only minor complaints about this case -- other than that I really like it!

All in all, I'm pretty happy with this case! It's the best of what I've seen out so far for the K3, and though I liked my Oberon, I'm not sure I'd go with one again -- I don't know that I liked it enough to justify the pricetag (and it wasn't pink!).


----------



## booknut

kari said:


> How much does the lighted cover weigh? I'm seeing 15 oz on Amazon but I guess that is the shipping weight? Or is that accurate?


The lighted cover weighs 7.8 ounces and the non lighted 5.5 ounces.


----------



## kari

Lisanr said:


> The lighted cover weighs 7.8 ounces and the non lighted 5.5 ounces.


Thanks! That will definitely be lighter than my Oberon and K2 then....which weigh in at 1 lb 7 oz when I clip on the Mighty Bright.


----------



## Tamster

PinkKindle said:


> I have the hot pink lighted cover -- and I really like it!
> 
> I don't know how much it weighs, but it's definitely significantly less than my Oberon for my K2!
> 
> The leather feels the same as my K2 M-Edge Go felt -- not super luxury leather, but it's not bad.
> 
> I love the way the case fits around the K3 -- it's just the right size! No wasted space. It folds back easily. I put the elastic band around the back, and it's folded back completely flat now. It pretty much was completely flat without the band too. I also love the color and love the way the inside feels -- really soft velvety felt, very nice to hold!! I like that the inside is dark gray too. It looks perfect with the graphite K3, and I think it's going to look really really great with the new skin I have coming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light works well, though I haven't had a chance to try it in full dark yet. It adds enough extra light here in a the living room in the day time with the blinds closed (not a dark room, but not a super bright one) to make a noticeable difference. I liked my MightyBright light pretty well, but clipping it on and off was annoying and it always slid around and wouldn't stay where I put it -- and I used an adapter plug, so although I didn't have to worry about batteries, I had to deal with a cord -- so I think the convenience of this one is going to be soooo much nicer!
> 
> I will admit that I'm slightly worried about the K3 not being firmly attached at the right side. It doesn't exactly flop around, but a little more security might make me feel better. However, I'm not going to add Velcro or anything. Also, the elastic band isn't perfect -- I'm worried it's going to get dirty, and it's a little annoying to work with (though that might get easier with practice) -- but really those are my only minor complaints about this case -- other than that I really like it!
> 
> All in all, I'm pretty happy with this case! It's the best of what I've seen out so far for the K3, and though I liked my Oberon, I'm not sure I'd go with one again -- I don't know that I liked it enough to justify the pricetag (and it wasn't pink!).


I ordered the pink one too..thanks for the review.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Lisanr said:


> The lighted cover weighs 7.8 ounces and the non lighted 5.5 ounces.


Thanks a bunch for the info. Maybe I ought to just order a non-lighted one and then I could return them both at once if I don't like it either.


----------



## Cate Rowan

Looks like my thoughts will buck the trend here, but I compared the (red) K3/Amazon lighted cover with my K2/M-Edge Platform Jacket/e-Luminator light. To test them, I took 'em both in the closet and shut the door. (We're really high-tech around here.)

I wasn't expecting it, but I much preferred the e-Luminator. *Much.* The bottom left corner of the K3 screen was barely lit and it really started to bug me, despite the better native contrast. Might just be me, though. 

I'll wait to see when M-Edge's new Platform Jackets are made available, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to send my Amazon lighted cover back and get another Platform. I often read in bed, so light is a priority for me, and I've loved being able to stand my Kindle upright.

Whatever you choose, you're going to love the K3!


----------



## amyberta

I ordered the pink cover, without the light.


----------



## AmandasPanda

You're all enablers!!!!

I originally pre-ordered a Amazon Burgundy Cover with the light however decided to cancel before it shipped as I was unsure about it. Was also waiting on M-Edges release.
Like a lot of others I was really underwhelmed by M-Edges covers and reconsidered the Amazon cover and after this thread have just gone and ordered my cover!!


----------



## PaulGuy

I ordered the Burnt Orange with illumination.
Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## gwen10

Can't see where this has been asked/answered, but does the Amazon lighted cover light have an on/off switch?  Can you turn the light off while it is extended?
TIA!


----------



## amafan

The light goes on when fully extended.  It only lights up if the Kindle itself is on, not in sleep mode.  you can turn it of by just slightly pushing it down from its fullest extension.  Just a slight bit down and it will turn off.


----------



## bsktofdreams

I got the hot pink cover with the light...I was going to get this and a new Oberon cover...BUT..the light feature is wonderful.  I like to read in bed and the light is great.  I have an old mighty bright which is wonderful, but the Amazon light never needs batteries etc.  Cover is great.  The only think I don't like is the soft fabric backing pics up hair..I wish another company would do a light features as I would like more variety than the Amazon color choices....my hubby got apple green...I do not care for it...it is really close to an emerald green and not apple color but he likes it...hope info helps


----------



## Anne

gwen10 said:


> Can't see where this has been asked/answered, but does the Amazon lighted cover light have an on/off switch? Can you turn the light off while it is extended?
> TIA!


There is no way to turn it off when it is extended. If you put it in sleep mode or goes in sleep mode it will go off. The only other way to turn it off it to put it away.


----------



## Neekeebee

I ordered an orange with light cover.  It and I will be impatiently waiting for my K3.  The light is one of the main reasons I finally decided to upgrade my Kindle, so I really hope it works well.

(And Anne, you are one brave soul to be reading in the dark with only an itty bitty Kindle cover light to protect you after the Darkfever series.)

N


----------



## julip

Here's a pic of the blue and the green, if anyone is trying to decide on either of these colors.










editing to add another picture with slightly different light using my camera. Picture above was with iphone 3G. The color looked pretty close on my iPad, but a little different when I saw it on the PC. On my PC, the picture below is more accurate, and it looks even more accurate on my Macbook.


----------



## Prazzie

julip said:


> Here's a pic of the blue and the green, if anyone is trying to decide on either of these colors.


You just made my day. I ordered the blue, I'm expecting it to arrive within the next 3 days. It is PERFECT! I love it! Are those lighted covers, or not? The green is not too shabby either.


----------



## julip

Prazzie said:


> You just made my day. I ordered the blue, I'm expecting it to arrive within the next 3 days. It is PERFECT! I love it! Are those lighted covers, or not? The green is not too shabby either.


Yay! Yes, they are both lighted colors. I _intended_ to choose one or the other, with green being my first choice (green is one of my favorite colors), but when I had both in my hand I couldn't decide. So I think I am destined to keep both, just because I really love the convenience of having the light ready and available at any time without having to pack a light with extra batteries. The blue is a really nice shade, almost like a cobalt, another favorite color. <sigh>


----------



## mlewis78

Wasn't planning on ordering the Amazon cover, but I was disappointed that the M-Edge covers will have no hinges and are synthetic leather, so I just ordered the hot pink Amazon cover without the light.


----------



## babnaw

julip said:


> Here's a pic of the blue and the green, if anyone is trying to decide on either of these colors.


Thanks for those pics! I wasn't going to get an Amazon cover originally because I don't like the branding on the tag, but then someone in another thread they cut the tag off so now I'm pretty sure I'm going to get an Amazon non-lighted cover. I'm trying to decide btwn. the blue and green and your pic is super helpful for seeing the colors, but I still love them both!


----------



## gwen10

Thanks for the reply!



amafan said:


> The light goes on when fully extended. It only lights up if the Kindle itself is on, not in sleep mode. you can turn it of by just slightly pushing it down from its fullest extension. Just a slight bit down and it will turn off.


----------



## blefever

I ordered and received the chocolate brown (no light) cover. After looking at it for a few minutes, I decided it was a very boring color. Ordered the Bergundy Red this afternoon. (The chocolate brown is going back to Amazon)


----------



## meglet

julip said:


> editing to add another picture with slightly different light using my camera. Picture above was with iphone 3G. The color looked pretty close on my iPad, but a little different when I saw it on the PC. On my PC, the picture below is more accurate, and it looks even more accurate on my Macbook.


Hmmm. Now I'm undecided again. I was going to get an Amazon cover, then decided not to, but now looking at these two colors, they look much better than on Amazon's page. And that green one might just perfectly match my new green Fossil purse. . . Back to the drawing board.


----------



## auntmarge

Santa is getting my 10-yr old niece and soon-to-be 15-yr old nephew K3s for Christmas, and I'm getting them lighted covers.  That green and blue are the colors they respectively liked best when I showed them color samples (they don't know what the colors are for).  Very happy to see them together for comparison.

If anyone gets an orange I'd be interested to know if the color is the brighter or darker of the two versions shown on Amazon (one lit and one unlit).


----------



## TammyC

I am really close to ordering this cover. I am unhappy that the M-Edge covers don't offer the hinge system, I HATE the straps!! My concern is this, when you have the cover open is the string annoying? Does it hang down and dangle or is there a way to put it that it doesn't get in the way? That is my only concern, well that and the fact that there are two many colors I like and don't know how I'll choose lol. Thanks for any info or pics!!


----------



## gdae23

I got the blue lighted cover. I thought the color when I got it was nicer than it looked on my computer, a darker shade of blue, and it goes really nicely with the graphite K3. 

I'm not as pleased with the weight of the cover, as I was somehow expecting it to feel much lighter. However, when I picked the K3/cover up in one hand, and my K2 in the M-Edge Prodigy cover up in the other hand, I could tell the new setup is lighter than what I had. I do like that the dimensions are smaller, and the K3 fits very comfortably into the back pocket of the pocketbook I use most days. The K2 only fit in the larger inside pocket, but it will be much easier to just grab the K3 out of the back pocket.

Ironically, the one time I'm most worried about the lack of right hand straps is when I'm dealing with the light. I'm finding it a bit difficult to move the light in and out without having the Kindle lift up on the right side, and I'm nervous about having the hinge problem. I'm just trying to be careful with it though. I do like that the entire front of the Kindle is now unencumbered - that's a pleasure. 

I liked the look of the leather, but I'm finding it a little more slippery than my m-Edge cover, so that's another thing to be careful about when using this cover. I'm finding it to have a fairly strong smell, although it's already fading a bit, and hopefully will fade more over the next few weeeks.

TammyC - I'm not finding the  string annoying at all. It doesn't  hang down. You can put it around the back of the cover to hold it closed when folded over, or you can put it in between the cover edges. Either way, it stays fairly taut and is out of your way. (Except if it's around the back cover, you will feel it a bit, but I'm not finding that to be annoying myself.)

As to the flap - at least it's not in-your-face the way the Amazon logo was on the former covers. (I never had one, and that was one of the reasons!) I was almost debating about cutting it off, but then I realized it's very helpful in moving the string. The string sometimes gets tightly into the groove on the cover and can be a bit difficult to lift off without using the flap. I've decided to keep the flap on there.

One last thing I like is the color of the inside material - nice and dark and matches the graphite Kindle. I prefer that to the light grey of the M-edge covers which shows the dirt after a while.


----------



## Prazzie

julip said:


> Here's a pic of the blue and the green...
> ...editing to add another picture with slightly different light using my camera.


I'm glad to see you added the edited photos, because I got my blue cover (without light) today and the second photo is definitely more representative of the true colour.

First impressions (I don't have my Kindle 3 yet): This cover is thin. When I took it out of the box, the first thing I wanted to do was buy it a cheeseburger. It's tiny. The entire cover fits into the M-Edge Leisure Jacket for the Kindle 2. It's light. It feels solid though, not flimsy at all. Leathery smell outside, glue smell on the inside. The inside fabric is soft to the touch. The stitching is neat, there are no unfinished edges or loose bits or anything wrong quality wise. It comes with an instruction leaflet telling you how to use the hinges. The elastic strap closure feels good and the leather flap attached to it can be moved to your preferred position. The cover folds back completely flat. I like it.


----------



## GBear

Prazzie, those are the best pictures yet! I'm really happy to see them, since my cover (with light) is still in the mail and K3 doesn't even have a ship date yet. I hope that soon I won't need pictures but, in the meantime, thanks for sharing!


----------



## CaraMarsi27

Thanks for all th einformation about the covers. I haven't gotten my Kindle yet and already I'm confused as to what color to order. Should I get one with a light? I'm thinking I should wait for the new Edge covers. This will be my first Kindle.


----------



## RobertK

I am LOVING the build in light. I've been using it when I would never have thought I'd use it, such as dim lighting that I would otherwise have just suffered through.
The light could be a *tad* brighter on the screen, but it's totally awesome as it is. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Prazzie

GBear, it's a pleasure. I'm glad you appreciate them, because I got attacked by the cat for my trouble. Apparently taking photos outside is a cat-invitation for "pounce on me and dig in with your claws". 

CaraMarsi27, there is only one solution to the colour question. Get one in each colour. No point in resisting. 

Seriously though, here is what you should consider before picking a colour. First, are you going to skin it? (A skin is a vinyl sticker that adds some personality to your device, as well as protecting it from surface scratches and dirt. I like DecalGirl's skins best.) If you are going to skin it, then you might as well curl up into a ball in the corner and start crying now. You have 7 colours to choose from with the Amazon covers. DecalGirl has 1755 designs to choose from. You see the problem?

Once you've recovered from being set adrift in an ocean of options, you'll have picked a favourite skin and then selecting a cover colour should be easy. My skin is blue, so my cover is blue.

If you're not going to skin it, it's a bit easier. Pick your favourite colour. Invariably, you'll struggle to choose between two. Ask other people which one you should pick, they'll pick the one you like least and help you make up your mind.

Once the cover has been ordered, leave the Kindle Accessories board and never ever come back. Just don't. These people will show you bags and covers and embossed leather sleeves and things made from racing car interiors and the surprisingly shiny stomach lining of the rare gombi bird and who knows what else and then you're going to have to move into a bigger house just to fit all your Kindle stuff in.

RobertK, I'll start saving so long. I wanted to hear some reviews of the lighted covers before plunging in. They've been getting good reviews and since I'm in too deep in the Accessories Board (run, CaraMarsi27!), I'm going to need a lighted cover in every colour.


----------



## pattyaz

I need one - I just can't decide which color.  Red or Black, Black or Red?  I am driving my family completely insane.  I love the color of the red, but black makes it so easy to change to whatever skin I would like.... I guess I should really just flip a coin.


----------



## kimbertay

Prazzie said:


> GBear, it's a pleasure. I'm glad you appreciate them, because I got attacked by the cat for my trouble. Apparently taking photos outside is a cat-invitation for "pounce on me and dig in with your claws".
> 
> CaraMarsi27, there is only one solution to the colour question. Get one in each colour. No point in resisting.
> 
> Seriously though, here is what you should consider before picking a colour. First, are you going to skin it? (A skin is a vinyl sticker that adds some personality to your device, as well as protecting it from surface scratches and dirt. I like DecalGirl's skins best.) If you are going to skin it, then you might as well curl up into a ball in the corner and start crying now. You have 7 colours to choose from with the Amazon covers. DecalGirl has 1755 designs to choose from. You see the problem?
> 
> Once you've recovered from being set adrift in an ocean of options, you'll have picked a favourite skin and then selecting a cover colour should be easy. My skin is blue, so my cover is blue.
> 
> If you're not going to skin it, it's a bit easier. Pick your favourite colour. Invariably, you'll struggle to choose between two. Ask other people which one you should pick, they'll pick the one you like least and help you make up your mind.
> 
> Once the cover has been ordered, leave the Kindle Accessories board and never ever come back. Just don't. These people will show you bags and covers and embossed leather sleeves and things made from racing car interiors and the surprisingly shiny stomach lining of the rare gombi bird and who knows what else and then you're going to have to move into a bigger house just to fit all your Kindle stuff in.
> 
> RobertK, I'll start saving so long. I wanted to hear some reviews of the lighted covers before plunging in. They've been getting good reviews and since I'm in too deep in the Accessories Board (run, CaraMarsi27!), I'm going to need a lighted cover in every colour.


Too funny! Also too true! ROFL


----------



## KindleGirl

pattyaz said:


> I need one - I just can't decide which color. Red or Black, Black or Red? I am driving my family completely insane. I love the color of the red, but black makes it so easy to change to whatever skin I would like.... I guess I should really just flip a coin.


Or buy both! That's much easier than trying to make a decision.....you'll end up with both eventually anyway, right?!


----------



## PaulGuy

My Orange K3 Cover with Light arrived today. I really like the cover and the color. The orange really doesn't look like it does in the Amazon pictures. It is a more subdued orange not a bright orange. I think a better name would have been Pumpkin for the color. Almost like an orangey tan. So if your looking for the brighter type of color you may be disappointed, if like me you were hoping it was actually a little more subdue than the pictures you'll be happy. The color is suitable for either man or woman. In other words I wouldn't feel the need to order a black one for meetings. The cover itself seems well made and compliments the K3 very well. Some reviewers complained about the weight but I don't find it to be an issue. It weighs in at 7.8 oz, my K2's Cole Haan is 6.6 oz and my K2's oberon is 10 oz. That should give you a pretty good feel for the weight. 

The Light: I haven't played much with this yet since it is still midday here on the east coast. But from what I could tell in a dark hallway I think this light will be all I need. Yes, it illuminates the top right corner brighter than the lower left. My favorite light on my K2 is the Octovo Solis and guess what, it is brighter at the top than the bottom. I like the fixed angle of the Solis, this results in no glare on the screen even if I change the angle  at which I'm holding the Kindle. This built in light looks like it will have that same advantage. Add the convenience of always having the light at the ready along with never needing to change batteries makes this package just outstanding. Is perfect? No. Some people just won't like the uneven lighting. Personally that bothers me less than fiddling with a clip-on where I need to adjust the neck if I move my head a few degrees. The light is stiff to pull out and that, I think, will sort itself out as I get the motion down after more usage. The cover IMO is a keeper. 

I was going to include pics but my camera batteries need charging. Check back later!


----------



## Prazzie

PaulGuy said:


> My Orange K3 Cover with Light arrived today. I really like the cover and the color. The orange really doesn't look like it does in the Amazon pictures.
> 
> I was going to include pics but my camera batteries need charging.


I was going to yell at you to include pictures, but I'll let you off the hook until your batteries are charged. You are busy charging them _right now_, right?

I really want the orange cover. I want to pair it with Forever Wild.










Notice that the red, green and black covers would also go remarkably well with that skin. Yes, I am an addict.


----------



## auntmarge

Pumpkin will do just fine. Just waiting for the actual K3 to arrive today so I can think about it a _little _more, then will probably buy it (unlighted).


----------



## Tom Diego

I ordered the Black non-lighted cover for my Graphite 3G and my wife ordered the Apple Green non-lighted cover for her White 3G.

We're waiting for the M-Edge Latitude Jacket for the K3 to be released but we're leaving on a 10-day trip to Hawaii on Saturday and we knew we had to have covers for the trip. We ordered the Amazon covers as an interim solution, but I've come to really like mine. It's small, thin and elegant looking, perfectly complementing the K3. I decided that I'm going to keep mine for use at home but use the Latitude Jacket for out and about because with the zip-around design I think that it will offer more protection.

My wife's Apple Green cover looks really good with her White 3G and she likes it a lot. But she also really likes both the new Purple and Teal Latitude Jackets for the K3 and her intent has been to skin her K3 all along. So depending on which purple, green, or teal DecalGirl skin she decides on, she may or may not keep the Apple Green cover.

I'm completely satisfied with my Amazon cover.


----------



## meglet

Well, I waffled and waffled and changed my mind 57 times, but eventually I ordered the Amazon non-lighted cover in Steel Blue. I just don't have enough times I need a reading light to justify the extra $30 (after tax) but I realized I have a trip tomorrow and need a cover to protect my K3 while it gets passed around, so I didn't have time to wait carefully until the Octovo Vintage Leather cover comes out.

The cover arrived today, and it turns out I like it much more than I expected, although I'm pretty sure that strap is gonna have to go. It's already ended up behind the Kindle 3 times today, stressing out the hinge points more than I'd like. Speaking of which, the Kindle 3 attaches to the hinges much more easily than my Kindle 2 ever did, although the Kindle 2 seemed more inclined to lay flat against the back of any hinged covers (Go! and Amazon basic cover) than the K3 does in the new cover.

Anyway, a couple more pics for the undecided. I have the DecalGirl Infinity skin on the K3, which has a few little bits of blue, not enough to really match but enough for me to live with since I didn't want the black cover. At least not yet.

The K3 with the cover laid flat:

Kindle 3 Steel Blue Amazon Case by Meghan A, on Flickr

Thickness of the cover with the Kindle in it. While it does triple the thickness, it's still very slim. This is also a pretty good representation of the color of the cover

Kindle 3 Steel Blue Amazon Case by Meghan A, on Flickr


----------



## AmandasPanda

Is anyone who bought the cover in orange able to post a picture?
I would love to see what the colour looks like in a real picture rather than an amazon promo pic.


----------



## KindleGirl

I ordered the apple green one first and really like that, then ordered a pink one to go with my new skin and it arrived yesterday. I am realling loving the pink one!!


----------



## Tam

AmandasPanda said:


> Is anyone who bought the cover in orange able to post a picture?
> I would love to see what the colour looks like in a real picture rather than an amazon promo pic.


Did you see the customer picture posted for the lighted cover in burnt orange? 
This is the url for it - http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51--NzKxXgL.jpg
The pic was taken outside and the description says it's more of a pumpkin shade. There's also another customer posted image showing the back of the lighted cover in this shade where it looks almost like a tan leather. http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51SZoQA7GbL.jpg
This is the color I ordered so I hope it looks more pumpkin tan than orange. It should come tomorrow so I'll try to get a good pic and post it for you.


----------



## kari

Anybody have an accurate pic of the pink cover??


----------



## auntmarge

The color is exactly the same as the burnt orange Crayola crayon, if you have one. 
It's rather dull, which startled me at first, but I really like it. 
On my monitor this looks a bit browner than the cover actually is, but it's definitely not orange orange.


----------



## Anne

Tam said:


> Did you see the customer picture posted for the lighted cover in burnt orange?
> This is the url for it - http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51--NzKxXgL.jpg
> The pic was taken outside and the description says it's more of a pumpkin shade. There's also another customer posted image showing the back of the lighted cover in this shade where it looks almost like a tan leather. http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51SZoQA7GbL.jpg
> This is the color I ordered so I hope it looks more pumpkin tan than orange. It should come tomorrow so I'll try to get a good pic and post it for you.


Let's us know if it more of a pumpkin color


----------



## rockstone

Thanks auntmarge. The orange looks good. Not overtly bright or flashy. Pretty much what i was looking for....


----------



## kari

I like that color!  It almost looks like saddle on my monitor, but pumpkin is a good description.  Wow, that is way different from the picture on the Amazon site.  I think I would've liked that one.  Now I want to see good pics of the pink! 

Of course I love my chocolate brown, but it is a little boring.


----------



## chilady1

auntmarge said:


> The color is exactly the same as the burnt orange Crayola crayon, if you have one.
> It's rather dull, which startled me at first, but I really like it.
> On my monitor this looks a bit browner than the cover actually is, but it's definitely not orange orange.


Thank you so much for this picture, I have been going back and forth between the orange (which I liked immediately) and the red. My only concern with the orange is that it would be too bright or vivid, I actually wanted something more subdued. To see the color and then to reference PaulGuy who indicated that it was more Pumpkin sold me. I am thinking about teaming it up with either one of the following skins:







*OR*









I think either will be gorgeous! 
*OH, THE AGONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## luvmy4brats

My husband is in love with my Kindle cover w/ light (no he doesn't even HAVE a Kindle! LOL!!)

Why does he like it? Because EVERY night, I fall asleep while reading my Kindle, leaving my Mighty Bright turned on (I use the A/C adapter because I used to go through batteries like crazy) and EVERY morning Hubs would turn off my light when he got out of bed (or in the middle of the night if it woke him up)

With the K3 lighted cover, the light turns off when the Kindle goes into sleep mode. So not only does the light turn itself off, but that's one less cord I have to worry about.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> My husband is in love with my Kindle cover w/ light (no he doesn't even HAVE a Kindle! LOL!!)
> 
> Why does he like it? Because EVERY night, I fall asleep while reading my Kindle, leaving my Mighty Bright turned on (I use the A/C adapter because I used to go through batteries like crazy) and EVERY morning Hubs would turn off my light when he got out of bed (or in the middle of the night if it woke him up)
> 
> With the K3 lighted cover, the light turns off when the Kindle goes into sleep mode. So not only does the light turn itself off, but that's one less cord I have to worry about.


That is one of the things I Love about the cover that it turns off when it goes into sleep mode.


----------



## DD

Well, I ordered the red with a light, the red without a light, then the red with a light again. Crazy, I know. The posts below in another thread tell the story:



DD said:


> I received my lighted cover on Friday but my Kindle arrived yesterday. I tried the light reading in bed last night in a dark room. Unfortunately, I've decided to send it back. The upper right of the screen is well lit but it gets progressively darker as you move down to the left until the lower left corner is quite dark. I had to really strain to read the text in that area. Now, I'm 61 and need a lot of light to read. Maybe it would work for younger people.
> 
> It's a real shame because it's such a neat design. If I pinched the top plastic corner of the extended light between my thumb and forefinger as though I were going to push it in, and tilt it back ever so slighty changing the angle of the light, the whole screen is lit perfectly but the stem of the light is not flexible and it won't stay that way.
> Ive ordered the non-lighted cover instead. I like the lightweight compact design.





DD said:


> ...<the unlighted cover>...already shipped and will be here tomorrow. I decided to go ahead and order another lighted one. I went for Prime 1-day so it will also be here tomorrow. I will compare both lighted ones to see if there's a difference. Then, I'll be returning 2 of them. I hesitated to do this because I remember someone posting here last year saying Amazon cancelled his account because of too many returns. But, with the exception of my replacement troubles with the K2 last year, I can count on one hand the number of times I've returned things to Amazon since its inception. I was always suspicious of that cancellation post anyway. I just hate to give up on the lighted cover because I really want it to work for me. I'll report back...


New lighted cover arrived today. Now I have the first lighted cover, the second lighted cover, and the plain cover. Two of them are going back.

I took both lighted covers down to the basement in a room that has ablolutely no windows and no light. I tried both of them. What a difference in the newer lighted one! The first one's light just didn't seem to be at the right angle. The bottom left corner (and more) was left so dark I couldn't read it. The second cover's light is perfect. Yes, the light is still brighter in the upper right corner, but it doesn't diminish enough as you go down the page to be a problem. The lower left corner is sufficiantly lighted for me to read without strain.

I thought it curious that there were such mixed reviews. I'm so happy I gave a replacement a try because, apparently, there are slight differences in the angle of the light from cover to cover. I'm very happy with this one now.

Those of you who love the idea of this cover as I do but are disappointed in the lighting of the lower left corner, you might want to try a replacement. I'm so happy I did. Sorry, Amazon CS, to cause you more work. But I feel at $60, I should have a cover with a light that is right.


----------



## kari

DD said:


> I thought it curious that there were such mixed reviews. I'm so happy I gave a replacement a try because, apparently, there are slight differences in the angle of the light from cover to cover. I'm very happy with this one now.
> 
> Those of you who love the idea of this cover as I do but are disappointed in the lighting of the lower left corner, you might want to try a replacement. I'm so happy I did. Sorry, Amazon CS, to cause you more work. But I feel at $60, I should have a cover with a light that is right.


That's great to hear! I was kind of confused by the mixed reviews too although it seems most people love the light. Perhaps those who don't should try a replacement as you say -- must be a few bum ones out there. Mine works great - I love it! Glad you're happy with yours now too.


----------



## pidgeon92

Mine arrived on Tuesday, and I really really like it. It's attractive and well-made. I am particularly fond of whatever soft material is on the interior, it is very pleasant to the touch. The light works well, and I am very pleased that it only works when the Kindle is in use.


----------



## auntmarge

chilady1 said:


> Thank you so much for this picture, I have been going back and forth between the orange (which I liked immediately) and the red. My only concern with the orange is that it would be too bright or vivid, I actually wanted something more subdued. To see the color and then to reference PaulGuy who indicated that it was more Pumpkin sold me. I am thinking about teaming it up with either one of the following skins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think either will be gorgeous!
> *OH, THE AGONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Very pretty choices, I have to say! Personally I like the darker skins for contrast purposes, but many of the lighter ones are quite nice.


----------



## Cindy416

They're both beautiful, but I think I prefer the darker one, too.


----------



## kari

I like both of those skins and think either would look great with the burnt orange cover. I'd be tempted to get both!


----------



## Linjeakel

DD said:


> Well, I ordered the red with a light, the red without a light, then the red with a light again. Crazy, I know. The posts below in another thread tell the story:
> 
> New lighted cover arrived today. Now I have the first lighted cover, the second lighted cover, and the plain cover. Two of them are going back.


DD, as you have both types of cover can you compare them and tell me if the lighted one is any thicker than the other one?

Thanks.


----------



## booknut

My steel blue Kindle cover (non-lighted) arrived today. Really like it. I like how compact it is and they seems to be nicer than the one they made for kindle 2. And like that there are now color choices. I know don't foresee buying any other covers. I may in 6 months or so get a green one to have some variety but that is about it.

I had fun getting it though! Initially I thought I would read the kindle without a cover so I didn't preorder a cover. So Saturday I put in an order for next day shipping to arrive Monday. Well fedex lost that package. So Amazon sent a replacement but the tracking by Wednesday still just showed billing info received only. I think when they flagged the first cover to come back to the warehouse if fedex ever found it, the same thing must have happened with the replacement. So yesterday I put in another order and I finally got it today! 2 chat sessions with amazon customer service and I think I finally got all the refunds for the first cover and free overnite shipping on this cover for my troubles! So its good I actually like this cover.


----------



## mistyd107

This cover gets more interesting each day. A couple of questions.
1. Is the elastic closure difficult to use one handed? I have good use of 1 hand and very minimal use of the left.
2. Is the light difficult to take in and out with one hand?  Love the blue


----------



## Emmalita

mistyd107 said:


> This cover gets more interesting each day. A couple of questions.
> 1. Is the elastic closure difficult to use one handed? I have good use of 1 hand and very minimal use of the left.
> 2. Is the light difficult to take in and out with one hand? Love the blue


I would say that the elastic closure is easy enough to use one handed. I tried it and it seems easy enough. However, the light is hard to get take out with just one hand. It can be done, but I wouldn't call it easy.


----------



## Tigress780

Here is my green Kindle cover with [dgk]Moon Tree[/dgk] DG. I am pleased with the cover so far. I was able to put the K in without any problems (I had major issues with the K2 cover).


----------



## Pushka

I received the pink cover yesterday after thinking I might be reading the kindle nekkid. I think amazon got the covers right this time. I like the elastic which when reading I flip around the back to hold the two covers together. Am having no issues with the tag which I really like. I love the colour, and have ordered green for hubby's. Very nice.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> I think amazon got the covers right this time.


Same here. The only thing that would make it perfect is a small pocket of some sort. I've gotten use to sliding things into the two large pockets on my Oberons.


----------



## kari

mistyd107 said:


> This cover gets more interesting each day. A couple of questions.
> 1. Is the elastic closure difficult to use one handed? I have good use of 1 hand and very minimal use of the left.
> 2. Is the light difficult to take in and out with one hand? Love the blue


I just tested this using one hand only to see if I could do it easily and I could....with either hand and I'm right handed. But I did need to use my other arm/elbow to hold the Kindle/cover secure while pulling out the light. It takes a bit of a tug to get the light out which is easily done with one hand but you need some resistance to make it happen. Does that make sense?

Hope this helps. You could always order one to try and then return it if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Same here. The only thing that would make it perfect is a small pocket of some sort. I've gotten use to sliding things into the two large pockets on my Oberons.


I wish it had a pocket too.


----------



## Cindy416

Beautiful combo, Tigress!

My daughters and I each bought a lighted cover, although I think we'll all end up getting Oberons, too.  The ones that my daughters got worked great, but the connection via the hinges on mine wasn't very good. It's not difficult to put a Kindle in a hinge-type of cover, but mine wouldn't quite go in all the way at the top hinge. When I pulled the light out, it would flicker a number of times before I could get it to stay on. I debated putting up with it, as I am certain I'll get an Oberon, but then chose to call Amazon's CS. (I thought that $60 was way too much to spend on a cover that didn't perform as advertised.)

When I was transferred to Kindle's CS, the support person was absolutely wonderful, and arranged to have a replacement cover overnighted to me. It arrived via UPS around noon today, and works perfectly. I didn't have to send the first cover back for up to 30 days, but put it in the mail (postage paid by Amazon) after I was sure that the problem was with the cover and not the slots on my Kindle. 

Just thought I'd pass the word about Kindle and Amazon's customer service. I've read about it numerous times here, but haven't had to use it with anything that was Kindle-related. I couldn't be more pleased with the cover (steel blue with a light), nor with the prompt resolution of my problem.


----------



## DD

Linjeakel said:


> DD, as you have both types of cover can you compare them and tell me if the lighted one is any thicker than the other one?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, the back on the lighted one is slightly thicker to accommodate the wiring for the light, I guess. But it is only a slight difference - maybe about 1/16". The light makes it more than worth it. I wish I had photographed both of them, but they have already been sent back. I didn't weigh them either but I remember holding one in each hand and thinking there was only a negligible difference in weight.


----------



## Neekeebee

DD, Glad you got it all straightened out and now have a cover and light that work great! It's good for the rest of us to know that there seems to be an occasional variation in the angle of the lights.  

Now I'm really antsy to get my Kindle so I can try my cover out! 

N


----------



## Tatiana

My red Kindle cover (unlighted) arrived via USPS (and via FedEx SmartPost) at 6:16 on 9/3. It was shipped on 8/30. It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Karma Kindle

Dear Amazon,

Please read this and make the lighted cover in Turquoise or Teal.

Love and Kisses,

karma kindle


----------



## luvmy4brats

Karma Kindle said:


> Dear Amazon,
> 
> Please read this and make the lighted cover in Turquoise or Teal.
> 
> Love and Kisses,
> 
> karma kindle


OOOHHH... Pretty!!! Yep, I'd be all over that! And a pale pink...


----------



## kari

Karma Kindle said:


> Dear Amazon,
> 
> Please read this and make the lighted cover in Turquoise or Teal.
> 
> Love and Kisses,
> 
> karma kindle


I'd love a shade of purple --- plum --- lavender.....anything along those lines. My favorites.


----------



## meglet

kari said:


> I'd love a shade of purple --- plum --- lavender.....anything along those lines. My favorites.


Me too! I almost didn't order an Amazon cover at all, because I really want a purple cover and I'm TRYING to cut back on the number of covers I own.


----------



## Lisa M.

I received my blue Amazon cover (without the light) today, hooray!!! Gosh it's so small and lightweight. I did cut that tag off, I thought it might bug me when I saw the pictures, and once I had it in my hands, yup.... had to go. It doesn't bother me that there's nothing to hold the outer corners in, I very much like the way it looks. I realized I'll have to be careful not to open it from the back, but I don't see that as an issue really. 

This will do the job very well until I find something prettier


----------



## Silver

Oh, second or third or fourth or whatever on the turquoise or teal color... or pale pink.  I would go for one of those super fast.  Meanwhile, I am using the lighted chocolate brown, and I don't think it's boring (as some others do).  It just looks professional or like a bound book or something to me.  Anyway the bright, bright other colors didn't appeal.  I carried my K1 for two years in a wine Oberon Celtic Hounds which looked pretty much dark brown.

However, let's get back to that teal color...


----------



## Atunah

*Silver*, could you describe the chocolate color a little? I am debating about what color to get and I like the look of brown leather, but I can't tell much by the pics on Amazon. I had a Oberon saddle on my K1 which is now in hubby's hands *sobs.


----------



## jd78

I decided to give the Blue w/o light cover a shot. It's a nice looking cover and I like the shade of Blue. However, I don't think I'm a cover guy. I tried getting comfortable reading with it on, but It just didn't work for me. I tried with the cover open, but felt this defeated the point of a slim e-reader. I also tried with it folded back, but IMO the soft material made it difficult to hold as I preferred the grip of the K3 back.

I gave it a shot and it's going back. I guess i'm a nekkid Kindle user and will just pick up a sleeve.


----------



## kari

Atunah said:


> *Silver*, could you describe the chocolate color a little? I am debating about what color to get and I like the look of brown leather, but I can't tell much by the pics on Amazon. I had a Oberon saddle on my K1 which is now in hubby's hands *sobs.


It's a very dark brown. It looks sorta like....well....chocolate! lol Not trying to be smarty, but it really does. It does make it look/feel like a small bound book. Kind of nice, but yeah, a little boring for anyone who likes lots of color.


----------



## CoolMom1960

Okay, I ordered the Amazon cover.  Not a real fan of the pebbled leather.  Love the apple green cover.  My problem with it is I find myself rubbing the non-hinged side with my thumb while I read and find that I lift the kindle away from the back thus making it vulnerable to damage.  Hopefully M-edge will come out with a smooth leather cover that I will like.  I, too, miss the pockets.


----------



## Cindy416

I've decided that my lighted Amazon cover (steel blue) will work in some circumstances (like when I don't want to have to carry a light around with me), but I can't wait to get my K3 dressed up in an Oberon. I really miss being able to slide my left hand into the pocket while I read, and I like Oberon's leather a lot better than the pebbled leather.


----------



## Silver

Atunah said:


> *Silver*, could you describe the chocolate color a little? I am debating about what color to get and I like the look of brown leather, but I can't tell much by the pics on Amazon. I had a Oberon saddle on my K1 which is now in hubby's hands *sobs.


I'm finally checking in again, and kari gave you a good description. The chocolate brown is very much book-colored, if you get that. Most leather bound books in one's library aren't vibrant red, blue, orange and so on. They're more subdued greens, blues and browns. I like this cover for that reason. It's not distracting to me, and the dark brown is pretty rich looking. I really don't know what else to say about this one - if you're a person who loves color you're probably not going to be happy with the brown.

Once again, however - a rich teal or pale pink and all bets are off.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you kari and Silver, it did help. I don't like bright colors and prefer the brown leather look. Loved my saddle Tree of life for the k1 and would love a medici in choco or a davinci in saddle for my K3. Only concern I have is the straps in this case. There seems to be even less space on the bottom than for the k1 to put the corners and since the k3 buttons press easier then my k1 did, I worry about them pressing down. Will have to see the Oberons first. 

I might just get the choco non lighted until then. I need something. But I do not like the idea of hinges at all. 

I would like teal too, go figure  .


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have to say, I don't like the orange very much. There's too much brown in it. I think this one is going back and I'll just keep the pink one... Maybe get a red one too


----------



## pattyaz

I got a black Amazon case with light and I love it - but I am still coveting a red one also .


----------



## minniemouse00

I bought the black unlighted case and as soon as it arrived i realized i wanted some more color and that a light might not be such a bad idea after all, so i ordered the burgundy lighted cover. Anyway, I initiated the return policy on my black unlighted case but I didn't realize that if you return a cover that's not defective, amazon deducts almost $7 for return shipping!  That's a bit high on a $35 item. I returned my k2 during the 30 return period and they only deducted $2.50 for return shipping. That's definitely something to keep in mind if you order a bunch of different covers and plan to return ones you don't like.
But ironically during the week long wait for my burgundy lighted cover (it arrives on 09/07 with free super saver shipping), my black cover that i thought was so boring has started to grow on me. It's very classy and professional. I might just end up keeping both cases to change up my kindle's look every once in a while.


----------



## kari

Atunah said:


> Thank you kari and Silver, it did help. I don't like bright colors and prefer the brown leather look. Loved my saddle Tree of life for the k1 and would love a medici in choco or a davinci in saddle for my K3. Only concern I have is the straps in this case. There seems to be even less space on the bottom than for the k1 to put the corners and since the k3 buttons press easier then my k1 did, I worry about them pressing down. Will have to see the Oberons first.
> 
> I might just get the choco non lighted until then. I need something. But I do not like the idea of hinges at all.
> 
> I would like teal too, go figure .


From what you're saying, I think you would like the chocolate brown. I like the same colors you've mentioned.

I also didn't like the idea of hinges but I have to say I am loving the clean look that comes with using them instead of straps. Plus as you said, there doesn't seem to be a place to put straps on K3 w/o covering buttons. I'm quite curious to see what Oberon is doing for it.


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> I have to say, I don't like the orange very much. There's too much brown in it. I think this one is going back and I'll just keep the pink one... Maybe get a red one too


Do you have a pic which shows the pink color accurately? I'm still unclear on exactly what shade it is.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I have to say, I don't like the orange very much. There's too much brown in it. I think this one is going back and I'll just keep the pink one... Maybe get a red one too


How many covers did you order?


----------



## luvmy4brats

kari said:


> Do you have a pic which shows the pink color accurately? I'm still unclear on exactly what shade it is.


I'll try to get a picture in a bit. It's a pretty fuchsia color.



Anne said:


> How many covers did you order?


Just 2. I couldn't decide between the pink and the orange. I figured I'd keep the one I liked better. I like the pink, but the skin I got doesn't match as well as I'd hoped (I thought it was pink, but it's red, which is why I'm considering the red Amazon) I had one of the Le Sportsac covers on order, but cancelled it yesterday.


----------



## Patricia

Yes, I agree...it's more of a fuchsia.  Which is what I had planned on ordering from M-edge.   I thought it was going to be a bubble gum pink from the photos.  (Or maybe that was just my computer).  I really love the spine on this cover...more like a book.


----------



## kari

Patricia said:


> Yes, I agree...it's more of a fuchsia. Which is what I had planned on ordered from M-edge. I thought it was going to be a bubble gum pink from the photos. (Or maybe that was just my computer). I really love the spine on this cover...more like a book.


It's not just your computer. With the exception of brown and black, I don't think I've seen one other color that actually looks like what Amazon is showing on their site. Blue was probably the next closest IMO.

I look forward to seeing the pink if you get a chance Heather - thanks!


----------



## mishymac

Please, Please, Please show us what your pink really looks like Heather!!!!

I am currently stalking my pink cover delivery via the internet......as I live in Australia it's taking forever to get here, currently taking an extended holiday in LA (and I guess who wouldn't if they had the chance?) and I can't wait to see a photo to give me a realistic idea of what she'll look like!

I have to say though I would be waiting even longer for it to arrive if my very brilliant sister hadn't secretly ordered it for me last week......I was waiting to sell my K2 before making that decision! She knew I'd love it so ordered for me, gotta love her!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm not getting a good picture that captures the color at all. I can tell you that it's almost the exact same shade as the M-Edge fuchsia covers. 

I'll try again tomorrow when I have some natural light.


----------



## AngieBatgirl

I originally wanted the blue one but I mistakenly ordered the Black (no light). I bought a purple skin from Decal Girl so the black actually wound up being the better choice. I like how it actually hooks into the Kindle rather than just having elastic in the corners. I was annoyed that I had to spend so much on a case but it doesn seem a little more secure.


----------



## auntmarge

From what I can tell, the Amazon pics for the unlighted covers are more accurate than those for the covers with lights. That's certainly true for the orange, which I have, and would seems so for the black. Here's the link to the Amazon Kindle accessories bestsellers, where the covers are shown in pairs. Perhaps others who bought the various colors could comment on which photo they thought was more accurate:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/370783011/ref=pd_ts_zgc_kinc_370783011_more?pf_rd_p=1273682022&pf_rd_s=right-4&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000575391&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1F2Y99HVBAFQEVZEWCYR


----------



## kari

auntmarge said:


> From what I can tell, the Amazon pics for the unlighted covers are more accurate than those for the covers with lights. That's certainly true for the orange, which I have, and would seems so for the black. Here's the link to the Amazon Kindle accessories bestsellers, where the covers are shown in pairs. Perhaps others who bought the various colors could comment on which photo they thought was more accurate:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/370783011/ref=pd_ts_zgc_kinc_370783011_more?pf_rd_p=1273682022&pf_rd_s=right-4&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000575391&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1F2Y99HVBAFQEVZEWCYR


Thanks for this info! If that is the true color of the pink, I like it a lot. Pretty!


----------



## Cindy416

I can't get into Amazon.com at all right now.  When I can, I'll compare the photos with my steel blue cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kari said:


> Thanks for this info! If that is the true color of the pink, I like it a lot. Pretty!


To me it looks like it's somewhere in between the two, but closer to the picture for the cover with no light.


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> To me it looks like it's somewhere in between the two, but closer to the picture for the cover with no light.


Thanks Heather! It's not like I *need* 2 covers, but....


----------



## AmandasPanda

I think all the colours look really nice - my biggest problem was deciding which colour to get - and i'm still unsure and want another colour!!

Teal or Purple would be yummy though!!


----------



## CaroleC

I just ordered the Amazon cover in *BLUE!!!   * It is so pretty in the photos on this thread. I decided to order the one without the light because it would be a few ounces lighter in my purse (plus it is less expensive and I want to keep the costs down this time).

The one month free trial of Amazon Prime will let me get it quicker with lower shipping charges. I ordered it "overnight" so it should be here by Wednesday.   

It has the hinges and I don't feel very confident about being able to work them, but I am tired of waiting for other vendors to make cheap, compact, lightweight covers with corner straps available. Besides, I saw on some of the photos and videos of people opening their Amazon covers that these covers come with an instruction sheet so hopefully I can figure out the hinges.


----------



## mlewis78

It is not at all difficult to attach the hinges.  I thought it was even easier to put my new hot pink K3 cover on it than the K2 M-Edge Go Jacket was (and that was easy and very easy to take off by sliding the top hinge slider down.  This is the first cover I've had that has no corners, and I love it.


----------



## julip

Congrats, CaroleC - the blue is beautiful! I will echo mlewis that the hinges are very easy, and I really love the clean look it gives. One thing to make sure of when you attach the hinges is that the Kindle is snug all the way as close as possible against the 'corner' of the hinge. I didn't really think about this until I got my blue one and it was a little easier to put on than my green one. The blue one slides right on to the edge, and the green one I have to fiddle with a tiny bit, although it is still just as easy as can be. It will make more sense when you have it in your hands.


----------



## CaroleC

Thanks, julip and mlewis78! I hope it will be easier when I have the instructions in front of me. I had an Amazon cover for my k2i, but they didn't put the instruction sheet in and I didn't know there was supposed to be one. Didn't think to look online, either. Oh well! Anyway it was pretty puzzling and brute force didn't work. LOL  I only used the cover for a month.

But this time, I am going to read that instruction sheet and figure out these hinges. 

julip, thanks for the tip and I'll re-read your post when I have it in front of me.

mlewis78, thanks for the encouraging comparison with the M-edge Go jacket! I had really wanted an M-edge jacket but finally gave up since I am tired of waiting. Really, the Amazon cover is exactly what I want if I can just figure out the hinges.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Okay...you guys have talked me into the lighted cover. Now I just have to decide a color! I think I'll pick out my skin first, then let that decide the color I want.


----------



## Emmalita

CaroleC said:


> Thanks, julip and mlewis78! I hope it will be easier when I have the instructions in front of me. I had an Amazon cover for my k2i, but they didn't put the instruction sheet in and I didn't know there was supposed to be one. Didn't think to look online, either. Oh well! Anyway it was pretty puzzling and brute force didn't work. LOL I only used the cover for a month.
> 
> But this time, I am going to read that instruction sheet and figure out these hinges.
> 
> julip, thanks for the tip and I'll re-read your post when I have it in front of me.
> 
> mlewis78, thanks for the encouraging comparison with the M-edge Go jacket! I had really wanted an M-edge jacket but finally gave up since I am tired of waiting. Really, the Amazon cover is exactly what I want if I can just figure out the hinges.


The hinges are pretty simple when you read the instructions. I don't think you'll have any problem. I have the blue one too. It's a very pretty color. Enjoy it!


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> I just ordered the Amazon cover in *BLUE!!!   * It is so pretty in the photos on this thread. I decided to order the one without the light because it would be a few ounces lighter in my purse (plus it is less expensive and I want to keep the costs down this time).
> 
> The one month free trial of Amazon Prime will let me get it quicker with lower shipping charges. I ordered it "overnight" so it should be here by Wednesday.
> 
> It has the hinges and I don't feel very confident about being able to work them, but I am tired of waiting for other vendors to make cheap, compact, lightweight covers with corner straps available. Besides, I saw on some of the photos and videos of people opening their Amazon covers that these covers come with an instruction sheet so hopefully I can figure out the hinges.


Yay, Carole! You'll like the lightness and simplicity of this cover.

There will be an insert in the cover with a diagram of how to use the hinges. Just do exactly what is pictured. I've never had any trouble with them.


----------



## CaroleC

Emmalita said:


> The hinges are pretty simple when you read the instructions. I don't think you'll have any problem. I have the blue one too. It's a very pretty color. Enjoy it!


Good! That's encouraging to hear about the hinges. I looked at the photos on Amazon and in this thread, and the *blue* color looks very pretty to me, too. My cover for the k2i was black, and my cover for the DXG is chocolate, so I am really branching out into color for this one.



DD said:


> Yay, Carole! You'll like the lightness and simplicity of this cover.
> 
> There will be an insert in the cover with a diagram of how to use the hinges. Just do exactly what is pictured. I've never had any trouble with them.


YAY, I agree!! LOL Finally my "baby" will have a real cover. I am looking forward to having a lightweight cover this time, since the K3 is so light itself. Also, I like the low price in comparison with some other covers. I think the first thing I will do is study the sheet and try to do exactly what is pictured, slowly and carefully. If everybody else can figure out hinges, I am betting $35 that I can eventually figure them out too. We shall see! 

It is supposed to arrive tomorrow, and it is already "Shipping Soon".


----------



## Prazzie

More photos! The PINK LIGHTED COVER (that belongs to Kindle Boarder pippa81) and the STEEL BLUE COVER without light.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Would amazon charge me for shipping if I decided I wanted a lighted case? I just received the Red unlighted one (love it btw).


----------



## CaroleC

Prazzie said:


> More photos! The PINK LIGHTED COVER (that belongs to Kindle Boarder pippa81) and the STEEL BLUE COVER without light.


OOoooh!!! That STEEL BLUE COVER without light is just like the one that is scheduled to be on my doorstep tomorrow. Yay! It is BEAUTIFUL.   

Amazon says it is "Shipping Soon".


----------



## Tamster

I'm still waiting for my pink cover w/light   I ordered on Aug 27   Amazon shipping sucks!


----------



## CaroleC

Tamster said:


> I'm still waiting for my pink cover w/light  I ordered on Aug 27  Amazon shipping sucks!


Did you order it with the free 5-9 day shipping inside the United States? If so it may not be overdue, yet, since only weekdays are counted as far as I understand.

I ordered mine last night with one day shipping, so I am hoping it does show up tomorrow as scheduled. I had to get the one month free trial of Amazon Prime so that I would only have to pay $3.99 extra for the faster shipping.

After I get my cover, I will have to figure out how to cancel Amazon Prime so that I don't get charged $79 for something I don't need. I hate doing that but I was too tired of waiting already to wait longer for the 5-9 day shipping.


----------



## Jaasy

I ordered and received the brown (w/o light).  I like the look and feel so far.  I am now waiting for my K3 that is arriving on Thursday.  Will probably order the red (w/light) later on...


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I found this description in one of the reviews on Amazon, and it may help some of you picture the colors:

Burnt Orange -- same shade as a basketball 
Burgundy Red -- closer to a vibrant brick red as it has no purple overtone 
Steel Blue -- pure grey blue which shows well on web page 
Hot Pink -- deeper shade than it appears anywhere but photograph 
Green -- picture a Granny Smith apple 
Brown -- very deep brown, not a chocolate color

I think the brown would be well described as the color of dark chocolate, though.


----------



## CaroleC

Thanks, Hippie2MARS! 

Looks like tomorrow I will get to see the steel blue for myself, since my order has been shipped (yay!). The estimated delivery is tomorrow. I'm glad to read that the color shows well on the web page, because the color I see there is very pretty. 

Did you decide what color you want yet? There are so many pretty colors, and I had a hard time deciding.


----------



## mishymac

Here she is!!!!!










Isn't she pretty She just arrived and already I am sooooooo in love with her.....and the light is awesome too!

I am now even more in love with my K3, now she has a gorgeous cover!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I am one (of only a few, I think) who didn't like the lighted cover because of weight and a light that didn't impress me. So the lighted cover went back to Amazon, and I ordered a cover without light. It came today, and I'm happy now. It's chocolate, and I think that's a fair name for the color.


----------



## CaroleC

So pretty, mishymac!!!


----------



## CaroleC

ellenoc said:


> I am one (of only a few, I think) who didn't like the lighted cover because of weight and a light that didn't impress me. So the lighted cover went back to Amazon, and I ordered a cover without light. It came today, and I'm happy now. It's chocolate, and I think that's a fair name for the color.


I ordered the cover without the light because of the weight. I really wanted a lightweight cover this time, since the K3 itself is so light. Also, while I use my light at home in the evenings when reading on my DXG, I never use it with my K3 (which I carry with me everywhere, and mainly read in the sunlight in the car, or at restaurants, or whatever). So, I don't think I would use the light much. Another thing I like about the unlighted cover is that it is less expensive. After buying 2 Oberons this year I am ready to spend a little less this time.


----------



## meglet

Hippie2MARS said:


> I found this description in one of the reviews on Amazon, and it may help some of you picture the colors:
> 
> Burnt Orange -- same shade as a basketball
> Burgundy Red -- closer to a vibrant brick red as it has no purple overtone
> Steel Blue -- pure grey blue which shows well on web page
> Hot Pink -- deeper shade than it appears anywhere but photograph
> *Green -- picture a Granny Smith apple *
> Brown -- very deep brown, not a chocolate color
> 
> I think the brown would be well described as the color of dark chocolate, though.


Oh, this is bad news. I have the blue cover (and I love it) but I just got a new green Fossil purse (thanks to that never-ending bag thread!) and a granny smith-green cover would match it perfectly. I do NOT need another Kindle cover!


----------



## CaroleC

meglet said:


> Oh, this is bad news. I have the blue cover (and I love it) but I just got a new green Fossil purse (thanks to that never-ending bag thread!) and a granny smith-green cover would match it perfectly. I do NOT need another Kindle cover!


Green and blue go together well, though!! Then it doesn't have to be a perfect match...  For a while I was daydreaming about the sky blue Fossil Crossover Sutter, with a green M-Edge Trip cover. But I decided to use my present (beige) purse with the blue Amazon cover, instead.


----------



## meglet

CaroleC said:


> Green and blue go together well, though!! Then it doesn't have to be a perfect match...  For a while I was daydreaming about the sky blue Fossil Crossover Sutter, with a green M-Edge Trip cover. But I decided to use my present (beige) purse with the blue Amazon cover, instead.


Well, just to give you a little encouragement, the blue Amazon cover does NOT match my sky blue Fossil Crosstown. Works OK with my green Fossil, though, and I'll just keep reminding myself of how well the leather Octovo cover will go with both when it's available.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Carole, I'm still undecided. Initially I wanted a red cover (I FREAKIN' LOVE red!) but after seeing all the other colors, I'm in a four way tie between green, pink, blue and red! The skin I want will match the red best, but there are SO many skins too choose from!

So right now (at least until payday) I'm leaning towards this skin:








with the Red Lighted Cover:


----------



## Hippie2MARS

This is my second choice:


----------



## CaroleC

meglet said:


> Well, just to give you a little encouragement, the blue Amazon cover does NOT match my sky blue Fossil Crosstown. Works OK with my green Fossil, though, and I'll just keep reminding myself of how well the leather Octovo cover will go with both when it's available.


Good!! Then maybe I can resist the SEVERE temptation to get that sky blue Fossil Crosstown Sutter. (grin)


----------



## CaroleC

Hippie2MARS said:


> Carole, I'm still undecided. Initially I wanted a red cover (I FREAKIN' LOVE red!) but after seeing all the other colors, I'm in a four way tie between green, pink, blue and red! The skin I want will match the red best, but there are SO many skins too choose from!
> 
> So right now (at least until payday) I'm leaning towards this skin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the Red Lighted Cover:


I LOVE both of those combinations!! If I had to pick one, I'd pick your first choice with the red cover but really, you can't go wrong with either combination.


----------



## Cardinal

Hippie2MARS said:


> So right now (at least until payday) I'm leaning towards this skin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the Red Lighted Cover:


I like this combination best. The skin and cover go together really well and you love red.


----------



## sams

Prazzie - those are really good photos of the two colors. If they look more like that, then the photos on Amazon's site doesn't really do them justice. Pretty.


----------



## Prazzie

Thank you sams.

I suspect that the Amazon shots were professionally done in a white studio with lots of diffuse light, because their colours are much lighter than they should be. They only got the black cover right! The covers are far darker and more muted in reality. I'm glad we can share our photos here, so we all know what we're getting.


----------



## roa71

i got the blue cover and am very happy with it.  i wanted a navy blue and was worried that this one would be too light.  but, it is darker than it appears.

the cover does add weight, but the protection and light is well worth the additional weight for me.

rick..


----------



## AmandasPanda

The pink just looks so pretty in the pictures u guys have posted
I got the red.. but really want the pink now.. and the blue... 
Just need to work out have i can order another without hubby finding out...


----------



## rivageek

I ordered the Black Kindle cover (no light) while  I do like the cover I find myself taking the Kindle out of it when I read.  Right now its only a carrying case. It does make a good disguise when I read in public but i think with the popularity of the Kindle people will be able to pick out the cover and know you are using a Kindle.  I almost bought the one with a light but didn't find it necessary.


----------



## Cindy416

I have the steel blue cover, and it's not at all like the one posted above. Mine is a darker blue. It's not a dark navy blue, but is more of a.....steel... blue.    (It's kind of grayish blue.) It's definitely not a bright blue. (I tried to take a picture of it, but the light makes it appear more gray than it is.) Maybe "muted blue" is a bit more apt. (It reminds me of the color of my old Taurus, and it was called "blue denim.") If I can find a way to take an accurate photo, I'll do that, but I'm under fluorescent light, which distorts the color.


----------



## CaroleC

Soon I'll know first hand about that blue. My *BLUE* Amazon cover (no light) is OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! YAY!!!   

A darker, more muted blue would be fine with me, too. I like most shades of blue anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Does anybody with the Amazon blue cover have an Oberon Sky blue? How does it compare? I have the Oberon and the Amazon pictures look like they could be close in color (sky blue more of a denim/country blue)


----------



## Neekeebee

Hippie2MARS said:


> Carole, I'm still undecided. Initially I wanted a red cover (I FREAKIN' LOVE red!) but after seeing all the other colors, I'm in a four way tie between green, pink, blue and red! The skin I want will match the red best, but there are SO many skins too choose from!
> 
> So right now (at least until payday) I'm leaning towards this skin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the Red Lighted Cover:


Oooooh, this combo is lovely. I was not planning to get a decal unless I found myself reading with my Kindle out of its cover much of the time, but now I am tempted to head over to the DecalGirl site. 

N


----------



## luvmy4brats

That's the skin I got and it's SO pretty! I think it will work best with the red or brown... Not so much with the pink (which I have.. I thought the skin was pink instead of red)


----------



## julip

luvmy4brats said:


> Does anybody with the Amazon blue cover have an Oberon Sky blue? How does it compare? I have the Oberon and the Amazon pictures look like they could be close in color (sky blue more of a denim/country blue)


Here are a couple pictures of them together - they go pretty well, although the amazon cover is more of a purply blue next to the Oberon. Not a perfect match in tone, but they look pretty nice together. HTH

On my screen I'm not finding I'm capturing it completely - the Oberon blue has a tinge more 'yellow' in it, so the blues while still nice together, aren't as complementary as they appear here, at least not on my screen.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thanks for the info on the Oberon/Amazon blues. That helps!


----------



## CaraMarsi27

Thanks to everyone who posted here. I get my K3 September 20 and I'm trying to decide on a cover. Your reviews have been very helpful.


----------



## HoOn

My Kindle3 arived today so i can't wait to get home from work.  After reading this thread I now want a cover too! lol  Since I'm a guy the Black or Brown would suit me better unless someone can persuade me to get the other colors.   

Does anyone have a photo of the Brown cover?  I'm thinking that the Brown colored cover would be a little less boring than the Black. lol

JOhn


----------



## CaroleC

Cindy416 said:


> I have the steel blue cover, and it's not at all like the one posted above. Mine is a darker blue. It's not a dark navy blue, but is more of a.....steel... blue.  (It's kind of grayish blue.) It's definitely not a bright blue. (I tried to take a picture of it, but the light makes it appear more gray than it is.) Maybe "muted blue" is a bit more apt. (It reminds me of the color of my old Taurus, and it was called "blue denim.") If I can find a way to take an accurate photo, I'll do that, but I'm under fluorescent light, which distorts the color.


I got my blue cover today. Mine is darker and more subdued than those in the photos above, too. It must be a lighting effect, because when I try to photograph it, the color looks brighter and similar to the photos above too. Anyway, I like the color even more! It seems richer and more subtle, to me. I had no trouble with the hinges (though I haven't tried to take the cover off yet, but I have the instructions to rely on.) The cover fits much more easily into my purse than the k2 cover did.

I am SO HAPPY today - - the cover is just what I wanted, and it is 10000% more comfortable for me to read the K3 in its cover. It just fits into my hand like it belongs there, now. And not only that, I got the 3.0.1 software upgrade for my K3 so I feel more confident about my Kindle itself being "fixed". Call the marching bands! Let's have a parade! I'm ready to celebrate.


----------



## mistyd107

How is the quality of leather in this cover?


----------



## cc84

Arrghhh i just ordered a Hot Pink cover, no light. I'm saying arrgghh because i really didnt want to spend £30 on a case. I have a zip case for mine but i had it before i got the Kindle and my Kindle is a little big for it so it doesnt zip all the way around and the Kindle doesnt lay flat in it so i'm scared it will snap or crack the screen.

Ohhh i hope i like this case... Someone say nice words to make me feel better about my order lol!


----------



## RobertK

cc84 said:


> Arrghhh i just ordered a Hot Pink cover, no light. I'm saying arrgghh because i really didnt want to spend £30 on a case. I have a zip case for mine but i had it before i got the Kindle and my Kindle is a little big for it so it doesnt zip all the way around and the Kindle doesnt lay flat in it so i'm scared it will snap or crack the screen.
> 
> Ohhh i hope i like this case... Someone say nice words to make me feel better about my order lol!


It's great. You'll want the lighted one, though!


----------



## CaroleC

mistyd107 said:


> How is the quality of leather in this cover?


Adequate. It seems pretty thin and lacking in quality, compared with the leather used in Oberon cases, for example - - but then thin leather means lighter weight, which I would prefer right now.

cc84, I love, love, LOVE my new Amazon cover! It is compact, light, and very utilitarian as well as pretty.


----------



## greyhoundcountry

Does anyone have an accurate picture of the burnt orange I am hearing so many different things about that color. Is it a good color or washed out orange


----------



## Prazzie

greyhoundcountry said:


> Does anyone have an accurate picture of the burnt orange I am hearing so many different things about that color. Is it a good color or washed out orange


Do you have a burnt orange Crayola crayon? Here is auntmarge's photo of the orange, in case you haven't seen it. She said it looks a bit browner than in reality, but it's very difficult to get an accurate picture of these covers.


----------



## pidgeon92

It's not bright at all.... If I were to just see it on the street, not knowing what the color is called, I'm not even sure I would have classified it as orange. I was hoping for a brighter color, like it is in the pictures, but I am still satisfied with it.

It could be classified as a masculine color, an earth tone like desert sand.


----------



## greyhoundcountry

Thanks, that gives me some idea . I am so undecided between the green and orange.


----------



## joolz

greyhoundcountry said:


> Thanks, that gives me some idea . I am so undecided between the green and orange.


The green is bright. I haven't seen any pics of the cover that depict it accurately (and wasn't successful taking one myself). On my monitor and to my eye it looks like a combo of these greens:


----------



## Daisychain

I'm new to these boards but I have been following them closely for a few weeks & would like to thank everyone for the excellent advice! 
I think I have found the skin I want but I need help on the cover to go with it. I love bright colours, & I'm looking at the pink one, would it be bright enough or do I go for the blue?? Or do I wait & get a Noreve which look really bright?? Help!! lol


----------



## Cardinal

Daisychain said:


> I'm new to these boards but I have been following them closely for a few weeks & would like to thank everyone for the excellent advice!
> I think I have found the skin I want but I need help on the cover to go with it. I love bright colours, & I'm looking at the pink one, would it be bright enough or do I go for the blue?? Or do I wait & get a Noreve which look really bright?? Help!! lol


Hi Daisychain, welcome to the board!

I think Amazon Pink, Noreve Pink, and Noreve Blue will all look good with your skin. The question is, do you want a light built into your cover or not? If you do, the only choice is Amazon. If you don't want a light built in, the Amazon cover is much less expensive than a Noreve cover but the Noreve covers are very, very nice. I have Noreve for the K2 it is a great cover, can't wait to see the K3s.


----------



## Daisychain

Thanks for the quick reply Cardinal   I'm not bothered about a light, so either would be fine. My problem is that the Amazon ones look a bit business like, if its bright & trendy I'm fine. I'd really love a cobalt or electric blue, but its so hard judging what the colours are like


----------



## Cardinal

I'm not sure if your going to like either the Amazon or Noreve blue. Pictures of the Amazon blue are on our thread, which you have probably seen. This thread has a Noreve blue on the second page:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32944.0.html


----------



## corkyb

Noreve covers tend toward the pastel range.  Not really bright.  Their pink is a bubblegum pink whereas Amazon looks to be more along the fuschia range of color.  You might like the Ocean blue in noreve.


----------



## Emmalita

Daisychain said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Cardinal  I'm not bothered about a light, so either would be fine. My problem is that the Amazon ones look a bit business like, if its bright & trendy I'm fine. I'd really love a cobalt or electric blue, but its so hard judging what the colours are like


I've got the blue cover. It is a really pretty blue, but it's not cobalt or electric blue by any means. I know what you mean about them looking business like. That's really my only complaint about it the cover. I think I've decided to do some leather-safe rubber stamping on the side part of my cover. Trouble is now I have to decide what design to put on it. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Tam

Here are two pics I took of my orange lighted cover, sitting in front of my monitor with pics of the pink and blue on the display. These pics aren't great as they were taken with my cell phone. The only editing I did was to add a little fill light. It's ALMOST as tan as my computer desk. It really doesn't look very orange to me - more like tanned leather. I agree that if you didn't know it was called Orange, you might not even think of orange when you see it.


----------



## Tam

Emmalita said:


> I think I've decided to do some leather-safe rubber stamping on the side part of my cover. Trouble is now I have to decide what design to put on it. Decisions, decisions.


You mean stamping on the smooth leather on the right side? That could look AWESOME! I'd love to see a photo when you get that finished!


----------



## Emmalita

Tam said:


> You mean stamping on the smooth leather on the right side? That could look AWESOME! I'd love to see a photo when you get that finished!


Yes, that's what I was thinking. I've been thinking about it for about a week now. Now I just have to pick the design. I'll post a picture when I'm done, if I don't mess the whole thing up too much.


----------



## Daisychain

Well I think I'm looking more at the Noreve covers after your replies. That Ocean blue is really lovely, trouble is how to convince my hubby they don't cost that much lol.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I got the standard Amazon non-lighted cover (in black) today. I was surprised by how much easier it is to hold the K3 with a bit more thickness. The thing is just too thin without it. It makes the button pushes much easier of me.


Mike


----------



## 1131

I got the Amazon cover with the light (chocolate brown) and have been using it for 2 weeks now.  I like it so well I don't think I'll get the Noreve when they come out.  That will be hard for me because I actually love, yes love, my K2 Noreve cover.  But I like having access to the light.  It's that instant gratification thing I guess.  My K fits securely in the cover, it's light weight, it looks good and I have my light with me and powered whenever I need it.  What more could I want - besides a Noreve cover.


----------



## Cardinal

Daisychain said:


> Well I think I'm looking more at the Noreve covers after your replies. That Ocean blue is really lovely, trouble is how to convince my hubby they don't cost that much lol.


A cover that you love is priceless!


----------



## Cardinal

imallbs said:


> What more could I want - besides a Noreve cover.


A Noreve cover with a built in light.


----------



## CaroleC

jmiked said:


> I got the standard Amazon non-lighted cover (in black) today. I was surprised by how much easier it is to hold the K3 with a bit more thickness. The thing is just too thin without it. It makes the button pushes much easier of me.


That is true for me as well. The Amazon non-lighted cover fits into my hand perfectly.

Also I love the fact that it is so small and lightweight. It fits easily into my purse and is not heavy. I bought Oberons for my k2i and DXG, but this time wanted something a little lighter and more portable (and less expensive!). The Amazon cover turned out to be just right for me.


----------



## Neekeebee

greyhoundcountry said:


> Does anyone have an accurate picture of the burnt orange I am hearing so many different things about that color. Is it a good color or washed out orange


I think somebody described it as "pumpkin" which I would agree with. I wouldn't call it "washed out" but it is definitely not a bright orange.

N


----------



## SophieD

I just received my Kindle 3 lighted cover and I think it's great.  It has the same hinge system as the previous version, which I like and the light does a very good job of lighting up the entire screen - despite what you may have heard elsewhere.  I also like the fact that it gets it's juice right from the Kindle so no extra batteries to buy.


----------



## melissaj323

I have the orange (no light) cover, which I love. But we are going on vacation soon, and I thought having a cover WITH a light would be better. That way I wouldn't have to carry around my book light.....I ordered the steel blue cover with the light, but still love my orange cover....well I can always change it up! =)  (though i did think about having them both in orange)


----------



## kari

melissaj323 said:


> I have the orange (no light) cover, which I love. But we are going on vacation soon, and I thought having a cover WITH a light would be better. That way I wouldn't have to carry around my book light.....I ordered the steel blue cover with the light, but still love my orange cover....well I can always change it up! =) (though i did think about having them both in orange)


Funny. I have the lighted cover which I love but I've often thought maybe I should have a non-lighted one to use when I go out during the day (when I def. wouldn't need the light) and want something a little lighter in weight. So I've debated it, but then there isn't THAT much difference and it's kind of nice to have one cover do it all. But I'm torn b/w having 2 and changing it up like you are.


----------



## grg

HI

I ordered my K3 and I'm looking for a cover.
It should look nice also when you were tie/suit and it should be as easy as possible. 
I don't know if a light is really needed, any suggestions? 
Thx:
Greg


----------



## grg

grg said:


> HI
> 
> I ordered my K3 and I'm looking for a cover.
> It should look nice also when you were tie/suit and it should be as easy as possible.
> I don't know if a light is really needed, any suggestions?
> Thx:
> Greg


Sorry, one additional question. I see on ebay, that there are plenty of non-Amazon covers on more reasonable price. But usually there are no difference whether wifi or w/3G. Is there any difference between the original covers (wifi only and w/3G)?
G


----------



## GBear

grg said:


> HI
> 
> I ordered my K3 and I'm looking for a cover.
> It should look nice also when you were tie/suit and it should be as easy as possible.
> I don't know if a light is really needed, any suggestions?
> Thx:
> Greg


Hi, Greg,

I have the black Amazon with light and it's about as business-looking as you can get. (Almost too severe for me, as the lines are straight and square and the color is very black. Somebody with chocolate brown or steel blue could tell you how those might fare in a suit-and-tie business setting - I considered them but stayed with basic black.) You can definitely take it anywhere. It's light and simple. I love it so far.

I may not use the light very much, but am grateful to have it available when the overhead light in the plane is broken or in a dark restaurant or taxi. No muss, no fuss, just keep reading.

There is no difference in covers between wifi and 3G.

Greg


----------



## etexlady

I've been using the Amazon cover with light in burnt orange for about two weeks and give it two thumbs up. And please people it's not "orange" or "light tan" or "cinnamon", it's BURNT orange like the University of Texas Longhorns wear!  Orange is what the University of Tennessee Vols wear.  If you get their colors side by side there is a big difference.  Anyway I digress, I love the built-in light.  I typically read in bed and my bedside lamp is not very bright (it's those flourescent bulbs) so the built-in light is perfect for that situation.  Unless Oberon or Noreve or MEdge come up with a built-in light then I'll stay with the Amazon cover.


----------



## HoOn

Well, I received the Chocolate Brown Leather Cover yesterday. So far I am liking the color. The cover does make the Kindle 3 reading experience a little heavier. Overall, I'm quite satisfied with the case despite being a little over priced. Anyway, here are some photos I took of the cover which I hope can help someone decide if Choclate brown is what they want. I took the photo with a grey card to help reproduce the color as accurate as I can with the available light.

Enjoy!


----------



## mlewis78

Great photo of the chocolate cover.  Looks like it would be edible and delicious!


----------



## Quake1028

Flash off.









Flash on.


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the orange cover pictures! That's the one I've been eyeing. If I decide not to get a sleeve, I'll probably get that. Or I might get it anyway.


----------



## carl_h

I received the plain ole black Amazon cover along with my K3 as a gift.  Pretty much made the decision making process of which cover pretty simple.  Actually, I like the black, as it goes well with the graphite K3.  It looks non-descript when closed and carried, thus not attracting unwanted attention.  But, there are some pretty nice covers available and I can see where one could easily get carried away and obsessed with deciding which one fits their mood best


----------



## cc84

Great pics everyone. My Hot Pink cover has been dispatched. I probably wont be able to be discreet with that like the black cover ^^^ lol. 

I actually went to cancel my order yesterday but couldnt because it was been ready for dispatch. I guess if i dont like it i can send it back although i'll probably keep it. 

I have a question though. Does your Kindle feel secure when inside the cover? I have horrible images of the hinges/clips failing and my Kindle falling out


----------



## kari

cc84 said:


> I have a question though. Does your Kindle feel secure when inside the cover? I have horrible images of the hinges/clips failing and my Kindle falling out


Well my K3 in cover slipped out of my hand last night and crashed to the ground. In doing so, it popped off the hinges.  Thankfully all seems fine now and I think it survived the fall. Normally though, yes the hinges do feel secure, but bear in mind a strong jolt might pop them loose. 

My problem is I'm used to holding my Kindle in an Oberon with my left hand, and I put my hand in the flap which keeps it from going anywhere. I can't hold it in my left hand w/ the Amazon cover (apparently) because it is slick (when folded back) and there is nothing to hold onto. Also cannot read that way b/c I can't use the page turn button with that thumb unless I balance the entire thing while doing so, and as I found out last night, that isn't a good idea.

Obviously I can't have it all but I wish I could. I want the look of an Oberon and the flap of an Oberon with hinges and a built-in light.


----------



## cc84

I dont know much about Oberon covers so i just watched the video on their site. That guy in the video is nuts! He's banging his K2 on the table (inside the case) and shaking it about, i'm like "are you crazy man?!" lol. But it did show that it was securely placed. Those covers are very nice. 

And thank you for the info on the Amazon covers Kari


----------



## Cindy416

kari said:


> Well my K3 in cover slipped out of my hand last night and crashed to the ground. In doing so, it popped off the hinges.  Thankfully all seems fine now and I think it survived the fall. Normally though, yes the hinges do feel secure, but bear in mind a strong jolt might pop them loose.
> 
> My problem is I'm used to holding my Kindle in an Oberon with my left hand, and I put my hand in the flap which keeps it from going anywhere. I can't hold it in my left hand w/ the Amazon cover (apparently) because it is slick (when folded back) and there is nothing to hold onto. Also cannot read that way b/c I can't use the page turn button with that thumb unless I balance the entire thing while doing so, and as I found out last night, that isn't a good idea.
> 
> Obviously I can't have it all but I wish I could. I want the look of an Oberon and the flap of an Oberon with hinges and a built-in light.


That's the way I've been accustomed to reading with my Oberons, too. I have the Amazon cover with light, and I like it. (Note that I didn't say that I LOVE it.) Its main fault is that it isn't an Oberon. (How weird is that?) I really miss the flap that I'm used to putting my left hand in, and I don't feel as if my K3 is nearly as secure when I'm reading. That's because I have some arthritis in my hands (not terrible, as I know many people have RA and theirs is so much worse than mine), and my grip strength isn't quite as good as it used to be.

I'm vacillating about ordering an Oberon because I have an Amazon cover, but I really can see packing the Amazon cover when I'm away from home, and then I could use it of an evening when I know that I'll be wanting extra light. I'd love to hear someone else say that they are getting an Oberon and keeping their Amazon cover.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Cindy416 said:


> I'm vacillating about ordering an Oberon because I have an Amazon cover, but I really can see packing the Amazon cover when I'm away from home, and then I could use it of an evening when I know that I'll be wanting extra light. I'd love to hear someone else say that they are getting an Oberon and keeping their Amazon cover.


I think I'm gonna. I love my burnt orange lighted cover. It is solid and well made and the light is great and so convenient but I think I'm going to cave and buy a beautiful Oberon as well. ... before or after I buy a Fossil Crossbody to go with it. Who knew buying a Kindle was so expensive?


----------



## kari

Cindy416 said:


> I'm vacillating about ordering an Oberon because I have an Amazon cover, but I really can see packing the Amazon cover when I'm away from home, and then I could use it of an evening when I know that I'll be wanting extra light. I'd love to hear someone else say that they are getting an Oberon and keeping their Amazon cover.


Well I've thought of that, but from past experience with my K2, I tend to just put my Kindle in a cover and stick with it. So if I buy more than one, more than likely one of them is going to sit collecting dust -- a big waste of money. I just wanted to keep it simple this time, and I really don't want to have to switch them out. I'm happy with the Amazon as an all-around great case for every situation -- just wish there was a better way to hold it. Wahhhh


----------



## chilady1

So I have a question for those of you with the Amazon covers for your Kindle 3.  I had an Amazon cover for my K2 and the strap that keeps it closed was pretty taut.  I ordered the Amazon cover for my K3 in burnt orange (love the color by the way), h0wever, the strap seems looser.  When I compare it to the K2 cover which now hubby has, it doesn't seem right.  I am actually thinking of ordering another cover to see if the strap is tighter.  What about others?  Do your straps seem tight on the cover or do they have a lot of give?  Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Cindy416

kari said:


> Well I've thought of that, but from past experience with my K2, I tend to just put my Kindle in a cover and stick with it. So if I buy more than one, more than likely one of them is going to sit collecting dust -- a big waste of money. I just wanted to keep it simple this time, and I really don't want to have to switch them out. I'm happy with the Amazon as an all-around great case for every situation -- just wish there was a better way to hold it. Wahhhh


The two basic issues I have with the Amazon cover are that there isn't a comfortable way to hold my K3, nor is there much of a margin between the outside edges of the cover and my K3. With an Oberon cover, there is more of a margin of leather that I feel gives more protection and cushioning around the edges and at the corners. I certainly have no intention of dropping my K3, but it just doesn't seem as if there is as much leather (especially around the corners) as I would like for my own peace of mind. (I'm a bit of a klutz, and I have a tendency to doze off while reading if I'm tired. I felt a bit more safe with my K2 because my left hand was inside the pocket of my Oberon and the leather seemed more like it would add a bit more shock absorbency.)


----------



## CaroleC

chilady1 said:


> So I have a question for those of you with the Amazon covers for your Kindle 3. I had an Amazon cover for my K2 and the strap that keeps it closed was pretty taut. I ordered the Amazon cover for my K3 in burnt orange (love the color by the way), h0wever, the strap seems looser. When I compare it to the K2 cover which now hubby has, it doesn't seem right. I am actually thinking of ordering another cover to see if the strap is tighter. What about others? Do your straps seem tight on the cover or do they have a lot of give? Any thoughts are appreciated.


I have had two Amazon covers (one for my k2i, and one for my k3). The elastic straps were the same on both. I would describe both as "snug". Not tight or taut, and certainly not loose, but snug enough that the cover wouldn't gape open.


----------



## cc84

I got my Hot Pink non lighted cover yesterday 

I love it more than i thought i would. Glad i didnt get a chance to cancel it because i went to, but they already had it for dispatch. Anyway, i love the hinges. I'm confident they keep my Kindle safe and secure. I was sure they wouldnt.

Some people who left reviews on Amazon have complained it's too business like and simple. But that's what i love about it. If i ever had a chance to have an Oberon cover, i'm not sure i would now. I liked holding my Kindle bare before, and wasnt sure i'd like it in the case, but i do! I wrap my left hand round the back so i can just turn the right side buttons with my fingers, (or vice versa) i find it very comfortable. I'm glad i didnt get the lighted one also. 

Sorry for the longish post but if you are still debating about getting this cover, i say go for it.


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Lol.. Just had to add the "crazy guy in the video" is the company owner  we wanted to make sure your kindle /ipad was secure!


----------



## cc84

OberonDesign.com said:


> Lol.. Just had to add the "crazy guy in the video" is the company owner  we wanted to make sure your kindle /ipad was secure!


  ooppss sorry


----------



## kari

cc84 said:


> ooppss sorry


LOL! I just wish he had tried the "shake test" with the Kindle leaning toward the tiny right corner strap -- not so sure it wouldn't have fallen out then 'cause mine sure did!

Love Oberons though -- might even break down and order one to alternate with my Amazon lighted cover.


----------



## NogDog

My K3-wifi arrived today along with it's chocolate brown Amazon cover (no light).


----------



## 4Katie

I got the Amazon lighted cover in black, and I couldn't be more pleased. The light is so much better that I thought it'd be. I'm absolutely delighted with everything about my K3.


----------



## Emmalita

A while back in this thread, I posted that I planned on rubber stamping the side of my blue amazon lighted kindle cover. Well, I finally decided on the pattern and went ahead and did it. I'm not the best photographer around, but I'm posting these pictures of what I did, so people could get ideas of their own on what to do. My thought on the stamps was a travel theme. The rubber stamps are postmarks from around Paris and I thought the travel theme reflected the thought that books can take you anywhere. Anyway, here are the pictures and I'm sorry for the fuzziness.


----------



## brandy1

That looks really cool!!  What type of ink did you use?  Does it seem to rub off at all?


----------



## mlewis78

Great idea!  I have some very cool stamps, but I'd probably mess it all up.  One of them is a frog reading a book.


----------



## Emmalita

brandy1 said:


> That looks really cool!! What type of ink did you use? Does it seem to rub off at all?


I made sure I used ink that is leather-safe. The brand I use is called VersaMagic and I used the pastel chalk ink set. It doesn't rub off.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

I'm curious, does the light have to be completely extended to power up?  If it powers up as you start to pull it out, that would allow you to vary the amount of illumination on the Kindle 3 display depending on how close or how far away you have the light is from the display.

Gene


----------



## Anne

Emmalita said:


> I made sure I used ink that is leather-safe. The brand I use is called VersaMagic and I used the pastel chalk ink set. It doesn't rub off.


I love you cover. What a Great Idea


----------



## kb7uen Gene

> Quake1028
> Status: Madeleine L'Engle
> Re: Did you order the Amazon K3 cover? Post colors and thoughts here please!
> « Reply #245 on: September 10, 2010, 09:18:32 PM » Quote


If the pictures from Quake1028's post are accurate, then I'm sold on the burnt orange. So is the color of the Kindle DX cover going to be closer to the lighted or unlighted Kindle 3 cover? My only problem with going to the burnt orange cover is that it is going to be another $54.99 out of pocket. And since I live in Washington State where Amazon headquarters is located, I'm going to pay tax on the cover as well. So I guess I am going to have to sell my burgundy cover to offset the cost somewhat. If there is someone who is interested in the Kindle DX burgundy cover send me a message.

Gene

Gene


----------



## Emmalita

mlewis78 said:


> Great idea! I have some very cool stamps, but I'd probably mess it all up. One of them is a frog reading a book.


I was worried about the same thing. I was sure I would mess it up. I'm not all the crafty either. I'm really happy with the result.



Anne said:


> I love you cover. What a Great Idea


Thanks! It was actually my husband's idea. I was complaining about the cover being a bit boring and he came up with it and then I picked the stamps I like. He's pretty smart.


----------



## brandy1

Gene,

The light does need to be fully extended to turn on.  I can only push mine in by a millimeter or two before it shuts off.


----------



## Cindy416

(I posted a bit of this in the thread about "distressing Amazon cover." Sorry for the repost.)

I'm sitting here looking at my steel blue Amazon cover w/light. I can state my opinion of it in four words: It's not an Oberon. Simple as that. It's functional (and I do love the light), yet boring and NOT a work of art. I realize that some people are stamping their covers and/or doing other things to spruce them up. It's the tooled look and feel of the designs, as well as the smell and the charm (literal) of the Oberons. Do I need an Oberon? Probably not, but I'm certain I'll be buying one. I've thought about returning my Amazon cover, but I like the light so much that I really think I'll keep it just to use when I'm away from home and needing light by which to read.  At least when I had my K2, I could touch and smell the leather of my beautiful AOT fern Oberon.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Thanks, brandy1,

I'm not totally surprised by that, it means there is some sort of micro switch in the case somewhere.  Or more likely two different contacts or connectors which come together when the light is fully extended.

Gene


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Did somebody say burnt orange? This color looks little less orange on my monitor then it does to my eyes.


burnt orange lighted


open with light 
I've been meaning to post these.

_ETA: The bottom picture makes it look like the screen isn't very readable with the light on but indeed it works excellently._


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Well I have decided on the burnt orange Kindle DX cover, so that means I'll be selling my burgundy Kindle DX cover as soon as the new cover arrives.

Don't get me wrong, the burgundy cover is nice to look at, I just find myself wanting something a little different.

Gene


----------



## 4Katie

> ETA: The bottom picture makes it look like the screen isn't very readable with the light on but indeed it works excellently.


Indeed! None of the pictures I've seen look as good as my K3 light does. The lower left corner is lit much better that it appears in the pictures. I was very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## ken.w

Anyone get these covers wet?  After our tornado in Brooklyn yesterday, I'm curious how they would survive.  I just got my black non-lighted today, so my K3 was still in the Acme Made neoprene sleeve, which I simply turned upside down to keep the top opening at the bottom, so no problem.


----------



## KindleMom

Tornado in Brooklyn?    I hope everyone is okay.

I just got my blue Amazon cover w/ light last night.  I can't express how cool it is.  Great design as far as the light and usage is concerned.  I fell asleep reading last night (common occurrence) and wasn't woken up two hours later because my reading light was still on.  I love it!

My only negatives - it is heavier than I expected and the quality leaves a lot to be desired.  I see the light - which is very hard to pull out and push back in - breaking.  And my cover doesn't line up correctly.  The back hangs down lower than the front cover.  It's enough to drive me insane so I may request a new cover if I can't get it fix myself.

But overall I love this cover because of the light implementation.  What a great design!


----------



## teri

I ordered the green one today.  I wanted one that would match my DC skin.  I couldn't decide between the orange and the green until today.  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## tribegirl3

I have the burgundy/red with light and love it.  Great design, it doesn't need an extra battery. I worry about the cord and tag getting in the way or coming off and of course the light but we will see what happens with continued use.  I'll try to post pics later, I think the burgundy goes very well with the graphite K3.


----------



## cc84

I'm glad i got my pink one now because i just went to look at some more reviews and it's sold out here in UK.

Underneath the sold out part it says "Ships Separately in Original Packaging: To conceal its contents mark it as a gift." Which had me wondering, do you think they are getting stolen and not been delivered?


----------



## Toby

Got my lighted Apple Green Cover yesterday. I would also love to get the pink color. I really love the green color. It's nice & bright. I was nervous about getting a cover that had a hinge system, because I was afraid the cover would break the case, but after reading all of the glowing reviews of the cover, or just that people liked the cover's light, I decided that instead of spending money on a light, I'd get this cover instead. I had a little bit of trouble in finding the correct angle to get the bottom tab in the hinge all the way at first, but I just kept moving the cover slowly a bit at a time at an angle & it slid right in. I'm not positive on how to remove the cover. Do I slide that top tab down, then lift the cover off of the top tab, then the bottom tab I also got a beautiful Oberon Cover, so that can change off. The design on this Amazon Cover is like my black moleskine journals, but with a pebbled texture & that I finally have COLOR, so I am used to the simplicity of this design. It's great to see the creative spirit in how some people have decorated their cover to make it their own.


----------



## Prazzie

Toby, to take the Kindle out of the hinged cover, slide the top hinge button down, then pull the Kindle out, turning it towards the bottom right to slide it out of the bottom clip as well. It's the exact opposite of the motions you used to put it in the cover.


----------



## skaiser

Hi, everyone,

I have the Amazon K3 cover in red with the light. I love the cover and use it all the time. The light is so handy and works great as well. When I read in bed in the dark, the light isn't quite bright enough at the bottom of the screen for my eyes. So that's when I attach and use my other book light instead - Fulcrum Multi-Flex LED Task Light, Silver - from amazon.com. 

I recently tried the Amazon Kandle light for the K3 but it isn't as bright as the Fulcrum. And at least for my eyes, I need the brighter light when I read in the dark. 

Otherwise the built-in light with the amazon K3 cover is great.

The cover itself is convenient, protects the Kindle fine for my needs, and is simple to remove and put back on. I also use it open like a book on my counter to refer to recipes. Nice-looking, well made, classy. I do wish it had a pocket, though.

BTW, this is my 1st post here, and I'm also a newbie to the world of Kindle - the new Kindle 3 is my first one. I use it constantly and love it - books, magazines, blogs, etc.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

skaiser said:


> <snipped> BTW, this is my 1st post here, and I'm also a newbie to the world of Kindle - the new Kindle 3 is my first one. I use it constantly and love it - books, magazines, blogs, etc.


I'm a newbie, too. Watch out, this board'll suck you in. Welcome.


----------



## Vet

Welcome to the both of you! . Beware of the handbag thread!


----------



## manou

I love the handbag thread - and bought 4 already


----------



## Vet

manou said:


> I love the handbag thread - and bought 4 already


It's one of my favorite threads! 

I'm considering the lighted cover. I still feel jumpy about the hinges.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vet said:


> It's one of my favorite threads!
> 
> I'm considering the lighted cover. I still feel jumpy about the hinges.


I was jumpy about the hinges too, but it's pretty secure. I'm pretty sure they redesigned it some because the Kindle hardly flops forward if you open it the wrong way. I'm still trying to figure out how to combine the Amazon cover with an Oberon. I love the light.


----------



## Vet

I think I'll go for it!


----------



## Toby

Thank you for your help on how to remove the cover, Prazzie. I was a bit jumpy myself about the hinges, so wanted to be absolutely sure of which end to take off 1st. 
Heather, LOL!, if you can figure out how to combine an Oberon with the Amazon Cover, that would be very nice, however that would impact the weight on the cover. This is the 1st time that I bought 2 covers for 1 kindle, 1 Oberon & 1 Amazon. I still don't have a skin yet. Heather & anyone else, what are you doing about switching between covers My plan is to use the Amazon Cover during the daylight savings time, when it's dark early all winter. We shall see.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby, I have a feeling it's going to require an exacto knife and Xanax. LOL!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

manou said:


> I love the handbag thread - and bought 4 already


That thread is pure evil. Stay away! I just bought my second Fossil Sutter yesterday and I've only been on this board a couple of weeks.

Oh yeah, topic. I've decided to keep my burnt orange lighted cover for when I travel because I love using the light in dim circumstances. It really is sturdy and solid. Having had it nearly a month, I can definitely recommend it. I have had no problem with the hinges once I figured out how to take it off.


----------



## Toby

Heather---put down that knife. LOL! 

You want enabling...go to BorsaBella.com. I just got a custom bag from Melissa. I had her put a pocket for my kindle as well as the same pockets/zipper as the Medium Hobo  Handbag I did not want a reversible bag. The kindle fits, even with a cover on. I got the large Hobo Bag. It's a large bag, but my kindle is very happy.   It's a cloth bag, so the bag is lighter to carry my stuff than a leather handbag. Melissa puts a waterproof fabric on the inside of the bag.


----------



## AmberLi

I am having a heck of a time deciding between the red and the blue lighted amazon covers - - I'm not sure how "burgundy" it truly is!

Would anyone be willing to post a pic of the "real" color of the red??

I also think that I would like to stamp it, probably with fleurs de lis... which one do you think would look better stamped??

I need to decide super-soon, my kindle is supposed to arrive tomorrow!!


----------



## kari

Vet said:


> It's one of my favorite threads!
> 
> I'm considering the lighted cover. I still feel jumpy about the hinges.


Don't worry about the hinges. After using them for a few weeks, I love them! They are totally secure and give the Kindle such a nice clean look. For extra security, I bought one of those little clips that secures the Kindle even more to the back cover. Mine doesn't move one little bit.

I love the clean look of the hinges, the built-in light, and the sleek small case so much, I've decided to definitely not get an Oberon at all this time around. I love the look of them but it's not worth it to me to lose the convenience of the light nor to add any size or bulk to the K3. And I'm getting quite used to reading with the K3 in this cover, so I'm a pretty happy camper right now! (Nevermind the fact that my K3 totally locked up on me last night for the first time ever....yikes.)


----------



## Pippers

Bought a "dark" red (It's actually just plain red.) K3 cover with the built-in light. 

Honestly, I haven't seen such a poor product in a long, long time. The cover doesn't bend open very well, the light is this flimsy plastic, and it doesn't even light up half the screen. It has this annoying elastic strap that gets in the way of everything. After bending the cover back to hold it in one hand, it didn't bend back uniformly and has weird creases and bubbles. The leather is as thin as it can get.

As a protector, I'm sure it would be fine. But for $60, this thing should have had some quality hand stitched leather and a light that wasn't flimsy and not very bright.

Oh well, love the K3. But I'll probably get a protector from saddlebag leather, co. now.


----------



## kari

Pippers said:


> Honestly, I haven't seen such a poor product in a long, long time. The cover doesn't bend open very well, the light is this flimsy plastic, and it doesn't even light up half the screen. It has this annoying elastic strap that gets in the way of everything. After bending the cover back to hold it in one hand, it didn't bend back uniformly and has weird creases and bubbles. The leather is as thin as it can get.


Maybe you got a bum one. Mine folds back perfectly, no "weird creases and bubbles," and the light illuminates the whole screen. I agree the elastic strap can be annoying, and yes the light is plastic but it's not flimsy at all.


----------



## ken.w

The elastic is actually one of the big reasons I got the Amazon cover.  Mine also folds back fine, but I wish it folded more easily.  I'm hoping it will break in and get softer and easier.


----------



## Cindy416

The only real problem that I'm having with my Amazon cover w/light is that it isn't an Oberon. I love the light, but I miss the artistry that the Oberon showcases. Think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and order one soon.


----------



## Pushka

Originally I wasnt going to use a cover, then I found the K3 to be just a little too small for me.  So I bought a non lighted cover, in pink.  Then I wondered maybe the light might be a good idea.  So I got the light cover in pink, again. (Why is it the older I get, the more I like pink?)  And now I am totally convinced that the light is best.  I never thought I would use it, but now I use the light all the time.

Which means that while I love the hummingbird oberon cover, unless Luvmy4brats gets it worked out using a light, I am sticking with Amazon this time.


----------



## teri

manou said:


> I love the handbag thread - and bought 4 already


I know I'm going to regret this....but....where is the handbag thread? 

Oh drats, I found it...


----------



## Vet

Well, I did it. I ordered the red/burgundy lighted cover!


----------



## CaroleC

My blue unlighted Amazon cover for my K3 is so much nicer than my K2 Amazon cover was, that I don't think I will order an Oberon this time. 

Oddly, and certainly unexpectedly, I am completely happy with my Amazon K3 cover. It is just right for me.


----------



## Vet

Carol,

Which color did you get?


----------



## luvmy4brats

teri said:


> I know I'm going to regret this....but....where is the handbag thread?
> 
> Oh drats, I found it...


Ooohhhh.. you're in trouble now! That thread is DANGEROUS! I've bought 5 purses because of it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> unless Luvmy4brats gets it worked out using a light, I am sticking with Amazon this time.


I did it today. I have to say, I DON'T recommend this for the faint of heart. I completely dismantled the Amazon cover and I had to cut a couple of slits in the Oberon. I'm very pleased with how it turned out, but it's a mighty expensive cover and once you start, there's no turning back. The only place that it's really thicker is the upper right hand corner where the light is, but overall, it's pretty cool. I have an Oberon with hinges and a built in light.

I'll post pictures in a bit.


----------



## DD

Luvmy4brats said:


> I did it today. I have to say, I DON'T recommend this for the faint of heart. I completely dismantled the Amazon cover and I had to cut a couple of slits in the Oberon. I'm very pleased with how it turned out, but it's a mighty expensive cover and once you start, there's no turning back. The only place that it's really thicker is the upper right hand corner where the light is, but overall, it's pretty cool. I have an Oberon with hinges and a built in light.
> 
> I'll post pictures in a bit.


Can't wait to see your pictures, Luv. I'm also interested in how much it weighs when done.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm sorry, this may have already been answered but, does the lighted cover make the Amazon cover much heaver than the non-lighted?  Thanks so much.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Can't wait to see your pictures, Luv. I'm also interested in how much it weighs when done.


It actually didn't add much weight to it at all. The only part I used from the Amazon was the hinge/light piece. All the leather and fabric is gone. I slid the hinge piece in the back pocket of the oberon and cut a slit where the corner bungee was. The light comes out of that slit

The pictures might have to wait until morning/afternoon. Photobucket is being a pain tonight.


----------



## Cindy416

Luvmy4brats said:


> I did it today. I have to say, I DON'T recommend this for the faint of heart. I completely dismantled the Amazon cover and I had to cut a couple of slits in the Oberon. I'm very pleased with how it turned out, but it's a mighty expensive cover and once you start, there's no turning back. The only place that it's really thicker is the upper right hand corner where the light is, but overall, it's pretty cool. I have an Oberon with hinges and a built in light.
> 
> I'll post pictures in a bit.


I can't wait to see your photos, and have to hand it to you for attempting this (and apparently doing so successfully). You win my Kindle Bravery Award of the day...errrrr week....errrr forever! Way to go!


----------



## kari

Luvmy4brats said:


> It actually didn't add much weight to it at all. The only part I used from the Amazon was the hinge/light piece. All the leather and fabric is gone. I slid the hinge piece in the back pocket of the oberon and cut a slit where the corner bungee was. The light comes out of that slit
> 
> The pictures might have to wait until morning/afternoon. Photobucket is being a pain tonight.


Which Oberon did you use? One for K2 or K3 or


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kari, a K3 cover. I just got it today.

Here's one so you can see at least what it looks like


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have an Oberon with hinges and a built in light.


Oh my, you are a brave soul!  Cant wait to see pictures, and of course, a blow by blow description of the process.
Ooh, that looks totally like it was made for it. Nice job! Gory details required though because you know who is gonna copy you!


----------



## Toby

Heather, I can not believe you did this. I'm so happy that it worked out & you enjoy your cover. Besides the pics to be seen, let us know if you are able to read okay with your version. 
Last night was the 1st time that I read in bed in many years. I had on the Amazon Cover with light. It was so great, that now I don't want to switch to my Oberon, & the leather is so much softer & nicer on the Oberon as you already know. Now, I feel guilty that my Oberon Cover is just sitting there.


----------



## jeremy81

unknown2cherubim said:


> Did somebody say burnt orange? This color looks little less orange on my monitor then it does to my eyes.
> 
> 
> burnt orange lighted
> 
> 
> open with light
> I've been meaning to post these.
> 
> _ETA: The bottom picture makes it look like the screen isn't very readable with the light on but indeed it works excellently._


Thanks for posting these photos. I just ordered one and wasn't sure if I would like the color until I saw your pictures.


----------



## Tam

I absolutely LOVE my burnt orange cover with the light. Everyone who sees it admires it too, and agrees that they would have never thought of orange as being that earthy of a shade. And my weekend enabling session visit with friends resulted in my friend asking if I would be offended if she bought a K3 and the same Amazon cover as me! Nope, not offended at all!


----------



## DD

Luvmy4brats said:


> Kari, a K3 cover. I just got it today.
> 
> Here's one so you can see at least what it looks like


Wow, Luv, that is so sleek and professional looking. You are so brave. If I decide to do this, I'm getting in the car and bringing it to you!


----------



## kari

Luvmy4brats said:


> Kari, a K3 cover. I just got it today.
> 
> Here's one so you can see at least what it looks like


Amazing! How did you attach it to the Oberon so the hinges are stable? I don't think I'd have the nerve to even try this....maybe if the covers were a little cheaper. lol

Toby, that's the main reason I haven't bought an Oberon this time around. I'm enjoying the Amazon cover w/ light so much, I know the Oberon would just sit there -- sad and a waste of money.


----------



## pattyaz

Luvmy4brats said:


> Kari, a K3 cover. I just got it today.
> 
> Here's one so you can see at least what it looks like


And the main question I want to know - which Oberon did you choose  ? Looks like a red one of some sort......


----------



## CoffeeCat

Luvmy4brats said:


> Kari, a K3 cover. I just got it today.
> 
> Here's one so you can see at least what it looks like


How brave and crafty of you! I'm glad it worked out to your advantage.


----------



## Monica of NY

Luvmy4brats said:


> Kari, a K3 cover. I just got it today.
> 
> Here's one so you can see at least what it looks like


Wow. That's bravery with a capital "BRAVE"!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Let me preface this post by letting you all know that I have a horrible cold and I'm on all sorts of cold medicine and not thinking clearly. Please remember that when you read the rest of this post.

I decided that I was going to try to take some new pictures for you all this evening. I hadn't gotten any of the hinge/light piece by itself, so I decided I'd take it out and take some pictures... So I did. I very carefully took it out and set my Oberon aside... right onto my dinner plate.  That's right, my gorgeous, beautiful, one of a kind cover cover went face down into a plate of quesadillas... complete with sour cream and salsa. I've cleaned it the best I can, but it appears its going to stain in a few spots. I'm crushed. I've had it for all of 24 hours.


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats said:


> Let me preface this post by letting you all know that I have a horrible cold and I'm on all sorts of cold medicine and not thinking clearly. Please remember that when you read the rest of this post.
> 
> I decided that I was going to try to take some new pictures for you all this evening. I hadn't gotten any of the hinge/light piece by itself, so I decided I'd take it out and take some pictures... So I did. I very carefully took it out and set my Oberon aside... right onto my dinner plate. That's right, my gorgeous, beautiful, one of a kind cover cover went face down into a plate of quesadillas... complete with sour cream and salsa. I've cleaned it the best I can, but it appears its going to stain in a few spots. I'm crushed. I've had it for all of 24 hours.


Oh luv! I am so sorry.  Maybe when it dries a little it will even out, or once dry, the conditioners can be applied to even it out. And you were only trying to help us out, I feel so bad.


----------



## Cindy416

Luvmy4brats said:


> Let me preface this post by letting you all know that I have a horrible cold and I'm on all sorts of cold medicine and not thinking clearly. Please remember that when you read the rest of this post.
> 
> I decided that I was going to try to take some new pictures for you all this evening. I hadn't gotten any of the hinge/light piece by itself, so I decided I'd take it out and take some pictures... So I did. I very carefully took it out and set my Oberon aside... right onto my dinner plate. That's right, my gorgeous, beautiful, one of a kind cover cover went face down into a plate of quesadillas... complete with sour cream and salsa. I've cleaned it the best I can, but it appears its going to stain in a few spots. I'm crushed. I've had it for all of 24 hours.


Oh, no, Heather! I'm so sorry to hear that, especially, as Pushka said, because you were just trying to show us your handiwork. Do you suppose there's anything that Oberon could advise you to do to clean it up a bit better? Wish we could help you in some way.

Good luck, and I hope your cold gets better soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

On the bright side, at least it wasn't my Kindle.


----------



## kari

Luvmy4brats said:


> On the bright side, at least it wasn't my Kindle.


That's the spirit!! 

Sorry about your Oberon -- I hope there is some way to get it back looking new again. Did you ever say which cover you got? Red something or other... ?


----------



## Monica of NY

Luvmy4brats said:


> Let me preface this post by letting you all know that I have a horrible cold and I'm on all sorts of cold medicine and not thinking clearly. Please remember that when you read the rest of this post.
> 
> I decided that I was going to try to take some new pictures for you all this evening. I hadn't gotten any of the hinge/light piece by itself, so I decided I'd take it out and take some pictures... So I did. I very carefully took it out and set my Oberon aside... right onto my dinner plate. That's right, my gorgeous, beautiful, one of a kind cover cover went face down into a plate of quesadillas... complete with sour cream and salsa. I've cleaned it the best I can, but it appears its going to stain in a few spots. I'm crushed. I've had it for all of 24 hours.


I'm so sorry to hear this. As Cindy416 said, maybe Oberon might have some helpful suggestions.


----------



## DD

Luvmy4brats said:


> Let me preface this post by letting you all know that I have a horrible cold and I'm on all sorts of cold medicine and not thinking clearly. Please remember that when you read the rest of this post.
> 
> I decided that I was going to try to take some new pictures for you all this evening. I hadn't gotten any of the hinge/light piece by itself, so I decided I'd take it out and take some pictures... So I did. I very carefully took it out and set my Oberon aside... right onto my dinner plate. That's right, my gorgeous, beautiful, one of a kind cover cover went face down into a plate of quesadillas... complete with sour cream and salsa. I've cleaned it the best I can, but it appears its going to stain in a few spots. I'm crushed. I've had it for all of 24 hours.


Oh, no, Heather. I'm so sorry about this accident. Maybe, as someone else said, the leather conditioners will clean it up.


----------



## Anne

Luvmy4brats said:


> On the bright side, at least it wasn't my Kindle.


What cover did you get?


----------



## Toby

Heather, I hope you feel better soon. Sorry about your new cover.


----------



## naltak

Well my Kindle 3 and blue unlighted cover came today. Very pleased with the shade of blue. It's charging now so I haven't really had a chance to play with it.


----------



## AmberLi

Well, I received my truckload of covers!! LOL

I'm not good at making decisions, so I ordered 5 different covers so I could decide in person - - I was disappointed with the packaging and hope there's no restocking fee!

I have to say that I don't love any of them, and they're a lot heavier than I thought.... I guess maybe I'll keep one and get a skin in case I don't always want to lug it around.

I'm leaning towards the pink one - one I didn't REALLY consider before I saw them all in person - but it doesn't match any of the skins I liked. I'm trying to figure out if that should be a dealbreaker!


----------



## Prazzie

AmberLi said:


> I'm not good at making decisions, so I ordered 5 different covers...


That's the spirit. But if you were a TRUE Kindle Accessories Kindle Boarder, you'd keep them all, then get matching skins for each one. 

I don't like the black. I like glossy black, the texture of the Amazon cover makes it look too dull for me. The red is nice, but I had a red cover for my K2, so I'm over it. I want to get a green one. I have the blue. My friend has the pink, which is lovely. I also want a brown and orange.

It's true, the covers do add weight, especially the lighted ones. Every time my mother picks up my K3, she comments on how heavy it is. I don't notice that, though.

Although I like my cover, I'm starting to feel a bit bored with this selection. The colours aren't great, they're just passable. They're obvious choices. I'd like to see a bright yellow, lighter blue, darker green, purple, gold, silver. Some patterns.

Good luck with deciding on a cover.


----------



## AmberLi

Prazzie said:


> That's the spirit. But if you were a TRUE Kindle Accessories Kindle Boarder, you'd keep them all, then get matching skins for each one.


I was definitely concerned that I would be tempted to keep more than one once I got them all in my hot little hands, but I'm not very drawn to any of them... well, maybe for $10 each 

I really wish they had made a purple one, because then it would have been an easy decision, no matter the specific shade (though dark eggplant would be perfect - - LISTEN UP, AMAZON!!). I'm not a "pink girl" and not sure that's what I want to project with my case ;-) It also doesn't match my Blue Rhapsody Vera bag...Turquoise would have been great too - this blue is just too dark for me!

However, I was just thinking, I know they make those stretchy book covers these days for school books, I wonder if one could fit over the case and jazz it up while not using the light... hmmm....


----------



## Toby

Well, I am a pink girl.   I was always hoping Oberon Design would come out with a pink color. So, what did I order? The Apple Green Cover. I still want a pink cover & everytime someone says that they love their pink cover, I want it & I want it now. LOL! The green is pretty because it's a lighter shade of green & not a dark green shade. I agree with Prazzie & others that Amazon should include the colors mentioned here & lighter shades.


----------



## kari

AmberLi said:


> I was definitely concerned that I would be tempted to keep more than one once I got them all in my hot little hands, but I'm not very drawn to any of them... well, maybe for $10 each
> 
> I really wish they had made a purple one, because then it would have been an easy decision, no matter the specific shade (though dark eggplant would be perfect - - LISTEN UP, AMAZON!!). I'm not a "pink girl" and not sure that's what I want to project with my case ;-) It also doesn't match my Blue Rhapsody Vera bag...Turquoise would have been great too - this blue is just too dark for me!


Yep, a girl after my own heart. I probably would have taken any shade of purple they offered.


----------



## CandyJ9

I got my blue lighted Kindle cover today and I LOVE it. Definitely adds some weight, but the shade of blue is perfection and the light works like a charm. I'm surprised at the amount of people that I've seen complain about the light and what it covers. I feel it does a great job and the convenience is awesome. Amazon did a great job on this, though I suspect I'll end up with an Oberon as well come next faire season when I'm fondling their beautiful designs again.


----------



## KindleGirl

Luvmy4brats said:


> Kari, a K3 cover. I just got it today.
> 
> Here's one so you can see at least what it looks like


Heather...did your cover clean up ok?? I sure hope so! Can you tell us how you did this conversion of hinges to the Oberon? I might be interested in trying that!


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

AmberLi said:


> I really wish they had made a purple one, because then it would have been an easy decision, no matter the specific shade (though dark eggplant would be perfect - - LISTEN UP, AMAZON!!). I'm not a "pink girl" and not sure that's what I want to project with my case ;-)


EXACTLY. I love pink but it doesn't really intrigue me mentally and I also am not sure that that's what statement I want to make with my case. (I am quite blonde though and got it anyway.) I figured it would be easier to match to a skin & bag than the green, but now I'd rather have a green one. None of the other colors are very...interesting. If Amazon offered ANY purple I would be so happy. I'm utterly torn over whether I should give up the light and get that purple butterfly from Oberon.


----------



## kari

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> EXACTLY. I love pink but it doesn't really intrigue me mentally and I also am not sure that that's what statement I want to make with my case. (I am quite blonde though and got it anyway.) I figured it would be easier to match to a skin & bag than the green, but now I'd rather have a green one. None of the other colors are very...interesting. If Amazon offered ANY purple I would be so happy. I'm utterly torn over whether I should give up the light and get that purple butterfly from Oberon.


I love my Oberon purple butterfly cover! But mine is for K2 and now I'm reading on K3 so here my beautiful cover just sits where I can admire it.  As much as I'd love the beauty of an Oberon and perhaps could get over dealing with straps again, I sure would miss the light as I'm finding I use it quite often - it's just soooo convenient!


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Now that I have seen the Kindle 3 lighted cover, I wish there was something like it for the DX, but of course the DX doesn't have the hinge setup to provide power for a light.  And even if it did, you would need than just one light in the right top corner to illuminate the entire Eink display.

Gene


----------



## teri

My green cover arrived today.  It matches my skin beautifully!  I was a little surprised by the weight but I don't think I'll have trouble adjusting.  I was really worried that the quality wouldn't match the price.  I'm happy to say I can quit worrying!

UltraPremium - I was worried about getting the green cover and matching it to skins.  Since it was close to one I already had I did a search on decalgirl using their color search selection.  It brought up a multitude of skins in styles that could please just about everyone.  I ended up buying a second skin.  LOL  Take a look and maybe it will help you decide.  Honestly, I wouldn't have given the green one a second thought because it just didn't seem like me.  I'm lean more toward brown or black.  I am pleasantly surprised at how much I like this color.


----------



## CaroleC

AmberLi said:


> Well, I received my truckload of covers!! LOL
> 
> I'm not good at making decisions, so I ordered 5 different covers so I could decide in person - - I was disappointed with the packaging and hope there's no restocking fee!
> 
> I have to say that I don't love any of them, and they're a lot heavier than I thought.... I guess maybe I'll keep one and get a skin in case I don't always want to lug it around.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the pink one - one I didn't REALLY consider before I saw them all in person - but it doesn't match any of the skins I liked. I'm trying to figure out if that should be a dealbreaker!


I think your photo shows the darkness of the blue color very well. I tried to take a photo of mine, both with and without flash, but it always came out looking too light and bright! Anyway, I really like the dark shade of my blue cover, but I have to admit it was a surprise to me.


----------



## Vet

AmberLi said:


> Well, I received my truckload of covers!!


Thank you for such a beautiful display!


----------



## Shawna

Just recieved my hot pink Amazon cover without light - LOVE it! Great color, folds back perfectly, holds Wally securely, nice quaility ...

My only problem is that my Kandle book light died yesterday and now I wish I would have gotten the lighted cover - sigh ... 

Not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## kari

Shawna said:


> Just recieved my hot pink Amazon cover without light - LOVE it! Great color, folds back perfectly, holds Wally securely, nice quaility ...
> 
> My only problem is that my Kandle book light died yesterday and now I wish I would have gotten the lighted cover - sigh ...
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do.


Maybe exchange it for a lighted one? I think you would love it. The light is so handy and gives off much better light than the Kandle does.


----------



## Pushka

I rarely read without an overhead light on, and so I thought I would probably not read using the amazon light, but I ordered one anyway, just to see.  And I love it!  The one thing holding me back about not getting an oberon (well, 3 things I guess, the other ones being that I want pink and  I cant choose which cover I like the most from three of them) is that they dont have a light.

So luvmy4brats, are you going to convert your replacement oberon as well?  Just askin...


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Pushka said:


> I rarely read without an overhead light on, and so I thought I would probably not read using the amazon light, but I ordered one anyway, just to see. And I love it! The one thing holding me back about not getting an oberon (well, 3 things I guess, the other ones being that I want pink and I cant choose which cover I like the most from three of them) is that they dont have a light.
> 
> So luvmy4brats, are you going to convert your replacement oberon as well? Just askin...


My Oberon is so beautiful that I want to get another one for when I want a change of pace -- however I find myself using my Amazon lighted cover more than I thought I would, mostly because it is just that handy especially when I travel. I don't regret owning both covers for my one Kindle.


----------



## Captain19

I ordered the black amazon cover without the light for my K3. The reason I went with the one without the light is if I want to use the Kindle without the cover, then I have no light. I didn't feel like spending the money for the cover with the light and then buying a light to use without the cover so I bought a Kandle light which can be used with or without the case.


----------



## jeremy81

I received my burnt orange lighted cover today. The quality is better than I expected. I wasn't pleased with the original black cover for the K2 so I wasn't sure if I would like this one. That said, the color is still much darker than it appears on the Amazon site. I took a picture with a bright orange microfiber cloth for comparison.


----------



## corkyb

Well Rhett is sitting in his hot pink Amazon cover with light that arrived today.  Hmmm, may have to change the name.  I was sure this was my first boy kindle but in hot pink it is looking more and more like a girl.  Mistaken identity perhaps.  I LOVE this case so far.  But the BB bags that I own now seem huge for it.  I will have to get my skin on there now too.  It's twilight lily or something like that.  I saw it on here and it looked great with the pink cover.  I like to color of the pink way more than I did the medge platform in fuschia.  It's more of a pink even though it's dark pink.  I don't usually need a light when I read, but I have noticed I have been straining my eyes a bit when reading in bed, so can't wait to try out the light tonight.

Guess I need to list my precious first kindle k2 for sale somewhere.  Hmmm, which cover shall I include with it?
Paula


----------



## Vet

I just put my K3 in it's red/burgundy cover. I think I'll enjoy this case! Using the hinges was easier than I thought. The light gives good coverage.


----------



## Rob Drob

I have the lighted case in blue and I really like it. The light is more than adequate in darkness.


----------



## mysweetpeas

Does anyone have the green Amazon cover?  I am trying to decide whether or not to get this cover.  I love green, but I am having a hard time deciding, due to the fact that I can't tell what shade of green this cover is.  Is it a pea-soup green?  A bright limey green?  A spring green?  Sage green?  Light or dark?

If someone can describe it better, I would appreciate it.  Better yet, if someone can post a pic that more accurately displays the color, I would be so grateful.

Thank you!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I should get my pink Amazon case tomorrow. I'm excited to see how it works with my Kindle. I love my Oberon cover, but was surprised to see how often I feel the need for a light!


----------



## babyd

I have the green lighted cover and I would say it is the brightest of the covers, not if your face bright but really cheerful, I love it.  Maybe something like kermit green would be close.  Or granny smith apple green


----------



## AmberLi

babyd said:


> I have the green lighted cover and I would say it is the brightest of the covers, not if your face bright but really cheerful, I love it. Maybe something like kermit green would be close. Or granny smith apple green


Definitely Kermit green!! The elastic is more of a spring green.


----------



## Toby

Yes, I have the green. It's a wonderful cheerful color, as someone else has said. It's bright, which is what attracted me to the green color in the 1st place.


----------



## trixiedog

I bought the dark brown and I have the decal girl, letter eater skin.  It's cute.  I also like the built in light.


----------



## ChrisGray

I've been a long-time lurker of the forums, but thought I'd better join and finally take part. 

I recently bought the burnt-orange cover, and instead of just posting a photo of it (there's already enough of those) I thought I'd take some photos of it and the Kindle itself, under a USB microscope for a closer look.

The photos aren't as sharp as a real microscope, but it's more than you can see with the naked eye. For anybody interested you can check it out on my blog: http://www.chrisgray.me/ or directly on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriscgray/sets/72157624993313457/

I was surprised that you can actually see the "pixels" of the e-ink screen on the Kindle. There's also a bit of what looks like burn where the cover is stamped, and there's the odd spot on the cover itself with tiny holes in the leather. Too small to see with your eyes mind you, and nothing at all to be worried about. 

Wish I had an Oberon to do the same!


----------



## blackcat

My first post as well - long term lurker!

Do you have a pic of your lettereater skin with the brown amazon case as that is what I was thinking of getting


----------



## kari

ChrisGray said:


> I've been a long-time lurker of the forums, but thought I'd better join and finally take part.
> 
> I recently bought the burnt-orange cover, and instead of just posting a photo of it (there's already enough of those) I thought I'd take some photos of it and the Kindle itself, under a USB microscope for a closer look.
> 
> The photos aren't as sharp as a real microscope, but it's more than you can see with the naked eye. For anybody interested you can check it out on my blog: http://www.chrisgray.me/ or directly on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriscgray/sets/72157624993313457/
> 
> I was surprised that you can actually see the "pixels" of the e-ink screen on the Kindle. There's also a bit of what looks like burn where the cover is stamped, and there's the odd spot on the cover itself with tiny holes in the leather. Too small to see with your eyes mind you, and nothing at all to be worried about.
> 
> Wish I had an Oberon to do the same!


Cool shots Chris - thanks for sharing! Very interesting. Why don't you buy an Oberon so you can do the same with it? 

And welcome to the boards -- you and blackcat! Glad you both decided to join in the fun.


----------



## ChrisGray

kari said:


> Cool shots Chris - thanks for sharing! Very interesting. Why don't you buy an Oberon so you can do the same with it?


My guess would be that you'd see a much better quality leather for one. And thanks very much for making me want an Oberon again, I'd decided not to think about that any more!


----------



## kari

ChrisGray said:


> My guess would be that you'd see a much better quality leather for one. And thanks very much for making me want an Oberon again, I'd decided not to think about that any more!


Oh come on, you know enabling is what we do here, right??  Actually I decided against an Oberon for K3 too but I agree the leather is much better quality plus the craftsmanship. Well they have lots of other great products you could sample even if you don't want a Kindle cover!


----------



## Vet

ChrisGray said:


> I've been a long-time lurker of the forums, but thought I'd better join and finally take part.
> 
> I recently bought the burnt-orange cover, and instead of just posting a photo of it (there's already enough of those) I thought I'd take some photos of it and the Kindle itself, under a USB microscope for a closer look.
> 
> The photos aren't as sharp as a real microscope, but it's more than you can see with the naked eye. For anybody interested you can check it out on my blog: http://www.chrisgray.me/ or directly on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriscgray/sets/72157624993313457/
> 
> I was surprised that you can actually see the "pixels" of the e-ink screen on the Kindle. There's also a bit of what looks like burn where the cover is stamped, and there's the odd spot on the cover itself with tiny holes in the leather. Too small to see with your eyes mind you, and nothing at all to be worried about.
> 
> Wish I had an Oberon to do the same!


Welcome! Nice pictures! You can really see the painted arrows etc in those pics!

I really like my burgundy/red  lighted case.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Okay, after a week with my lighted Amazon cover in pink, I must say I absolutely love it! It lights up the screen beautifully. I feel a twinge of guilt every time I look look at my beautiful Oberon (Celtic Hounds in wine) just sitting there going to waste.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got the unlighted Amazon K3 cover in burnt orange.  The cover is so light and it does such a good job of protecting the Kindle.  It is great for taking in my purse  It's really nice and I love it.

BUT, I HAVE ONE CONFESSION:  I really, Really, REALLY miss the Oberon for holding it when I read.  I always slipped my hand in the little place behind the kindle and it made it so easy to hold.  I really miss that!!!


----------



## corkyb

Oberons are my favorite case to hold.  Nothing else comes close.  If it weren't for that, I might just stick with the kindle case or a Noreve, but holding the Oberon makes it just the right size and heft to not feel like my hand is cramped or the kindle is going to fall out of my hand.


----------



## Cindy416

corkyb said:


> Oberons are my favorite case to hold. Nothing else comes close. If it weren't for that, I might just stick with the kindle case or a Noreve, but holding the Oberon makes it just the right size and heft to not feel like my hand is cramped or the kindle is going to fall out of my hand.


I'm the same way. I have an Amazon lighted cover (steel blue), and I love the light portion of it. I just received my Oberon in the mail this week, though, and it feels wonderful to have my Avenue of Trees (fern) again. I missed it so much! I love everything about Oberons. When I read, I slip my four fingers of my left hand into the front pocket (cover folded back), and I use my thumb to complete my grip on my K3. It's a lot easier on my slightly arthritic hand than trying to hold my Amazon cover. (In addition to that, I simply LOVE Oberons.)


----------



## Vet

I know what you mean. I really like my Amazon cover, but I miss the feel of Oberon. The cover with light makes the Amazon case nice though!


----------



## bluesplayer

I also have the “boring” black lighted Amazon case.   For me a business traveler it looks and feels like something that a business person would have in their hands (as opposed to blue, green or hot pink   )   It’s amazing how the coloring or style has no impact on me getting immersed in whatever I am reading - so I don’t even remember that the cover has the attribute of “color” but as an added feature no one notices it and they leave me alone    

Additionally in my line of work I travel extensively but a lot of times I work in locations that allow NO electronic anything (no laptops or cell phones, PDS’a or blackberrys, or MP3 players or even an eBook reader).  So over the years even though I have an address book in my laptop, Blackberry, and everything that is electronically capable I still must carry a small (about the size of a Kindle 3) black faux leather address book.  Which looks and feels a lot like the Amazon black cover so I don’t even notice the Kindle cover – it  doesn’t look or feel “out of place” for me. 

With respect to the light: I have now bought and tried both the M-edge e-Luminator 2 and the Kandle in anticipation of buying an Oberon cover, because those covers are so nice looking as well have a lot of nice reviews here.   However, I MUCH prefer the light of the Kindle cover over these other two lights.  I feel as if the light is placed almost perfectly – no glare at all, covers the reading area quite well and is more uniform then the pictures on the web indicate.  Although, there is no argument the light is NOT completely uniform (but when it really is dark around you – the light is perfect) not to mention having the light built-in is ONE less thing to carry/worry with.    Only thing missing on the Amazon cover is is a small inside, or even outside pocket.

All that said I WILL be buying a Oberon cover for  myself - at some point -  (but will miss the built-in light). 

In less than 4 weeks I have become a Kindle fanatic!

Larry


----------



## KindleChickie

I bought a basic black lighted cover from best buy, but the hooks were not tight so I returned it and ordered a pink one.  I regret the color change.  I love pink, but this pink is too bright/purplish for my tastes.  I am thinking of putting an ad on craigs list to trade.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Amazon owes me.  I was using my lighted cover and met another Kindle owner (a first timer like me) a few weeks ago.  Today she told me that she went home and told her husband that she needed a lighted cover and got one.  She was convinced after seeing it in action.

I've got to say they're so handy for travel.  Too bad they're not the quality or the beauty of my Oberon.


----------



## CaraMarsi27

I waited a month after getting my K3 to order the cover. I looked at one of the new M-edge covers at Best Buy and didn't like it. I decided I didn't need all the pockets and bells and whistles. I wanted a plain cover that would protect my Kindle. I didn't want the light either. I ended up ordering an apple green leather, cost $34.99, and I love it. It's pretty, it's well made and it protects my Kindle. That's all I need.


----------



## meglet

I'm still using my blue non-lighted Amazon cover with my K3, and a comment on Amazon this week gave me an idea I hadn't thought of:



This BuiltNY Kindle 2 sleeve (comes in black or red) is perfect for holding the K3 INSIDE the Amazon case. I doubt it would hold a bulky cover like an Oberon, but for something relatively slim like the Amazon case it's perfect. So is the timing, as I have a trip coming up next weekend and I like the idea of a little extra padding from the sleeve when I pack the K3 in my overnight bag.

So, just an idea for those of you who want a little extra protection for your Kindle or cover. (Oh, did I mention that sleeve is now only $9.99? Lots less than what I paid for it!)


----------



## AmberLi

I also bought a BuiltNY neoprene sleeve, but it's made for a 10" netbook.  It's rather big for the kindle in the amazon lighted case, but I could keep the charger in there if I wanted to.  I love BuiltNY's zipper - it just feels nice.  I bought it on clearance at Office Depot for $5.

I also bought a belkin Kindle 2 sleeve (neoprene with leatherish "grip") on clearance at Target today, and I would say it's a perfect, tight fit around the lighted case.


----------



## CaraMarsi27

I ordered the leather cover in apple green. I love it. It's well-made. It does add a little weight which I don't like, but otherwise I love it. No light, no pockets, just a very nice cover to protect my K3.


----------



## frizico

CaraMarsi27 said:


> I ordered the leather cover in apple green. I love it. It's well-made. It does add a little weight which I don't like, but otherwise I love it. No light, no pockets, just a very nice cover to protect my K3.


I was going to ask about the weight... I currently have the BUILT neoprene sleeve for the K3 and its great, adds zero weight, and allows you to read the K3 'naked'. But I'm finding out the more I use it (2 weeks since purchase) the more I'm reading where the light isn't the best and where the built in light might come in handy... but is it worth 60 bucks and is it worth the added weight?


----------



## corkyb

yes, yes, yes.


----------



## mrcaution

I bought the black lighted cover for my K3.  Having received the K3 as a gift, I was little miffed by the $59.99 price of the case + book light.  But now that I have it, I love it.  No regrets!


----------



## Littlejohn

Well I finally read my way NEARLY all the way through this thread. My (first) Kindle, which I've grown to love reading on) is a bit small in my hands, and I'm concerned for its protection in the simple thick fabric cloth sock my wife made for me, so am going to buy this one, the subject of this thread. I want the plain, no-light one, haven't decided on the color, but will have to do that in the next ten minutes because I'm going to _place that order!_

Will add my comments after I get it, and have a few days to see how it handles. ;-)

David


----------



## Daisychain

I waited over a month before ordering my lighted cover. I was desperate to get something a bit funkier looking but nothing was available. In the UK they are £49.99, I get that to about $81   so not a cheap purchase! Well I'm over the moon with it. The light is soo useful, I wasn't sure I'd need it, but not only do I use it when hubby is asleep, but also just as it begins to get dark & you can't be bothered to get up & put the light on lol. I really am pleased with it.


----------



## KindleMom

I've had my lighted, steel blue Kindle cover for almost two months and love it as much as I knew I would. No dealing with batteries, looking for the light, hooking on the light, adjusting it for no glare, etc. I love it, love it, love it! And when there's a tiny bit of need for it, I just use it! I don't have to think if it's worth it to walk to my purse or bedside table and try and find it. It's always there.

I may be the only one but I don't miss my Oberon at all. I like having a light much better than a thicker, heavier cover. Yes, the Oberon is pretty, but I prefer the built in light and the thinner cover. And no break in period!

I too sold a cover. The receptionist at my dentist office saw my cover and was amazed by it. She's going to ask for one for Christmas.


----------



## Mutz

I've had my K3 and Burnt Orange (unlit) Amazon Kindle cover for 5-6 weeks now. Love them both.
The only thing I was worried about concerning the cover was that I was afraid that the two "hinges" or "posts" which connect the cover to the Kindle might get damaged if someone were to attempt to forceably lift the device away from the back flap of the cover, or if the device was accidentally dropped while in the opened cover. So, I incorporated a do-it-yourself fix which only costs pennies and took no time at all, and now my K3 is totally secure in its cover but can still be easily removed whenever I like.
I was so satisfied with the outcome of my idea that I sent an e-mail to *Len Edgerly* at *The Kindle Chronicles*. Every Friday he does a weekly podcast devoted to the Kindle, and last week he mentioned my idea on the show and how he tried it on 3 Kindles of his own, and was very pleased with the results. If you want to listen and try this DIY fix yourself, he describes in detail the way it's done. Here is a link to the podcast:

http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2010/10/29/tkc-119-stephen-on-enders-game/

P.S. This will work on the lighted cover as well.


----------



## Pushka

Is your idea to use Velcro?  I did this with the K2 cover as have many others. I am now using the clip that is available off Amazon, I think it is called smak-dab or something.


----------



## Mutz

Pushka said:


> Is your idea to use Velcro? I did this with the K2 cover as have many others. I am now using the clip that is available off Amazon, I think it is called smak-dab or something.


Yes, Velcro. And here I was thinking I was the only one on the planet to come up with the idea lol 

Do you have a link for the clip from Amazon, perhaps?


----------



## ff2

Mutz said:


> Yes, Velcro. And here I was thinking I was the only one on the planet to come up with the idea lol
> 
> Do you have a link for the clip from Amazon, perhaps?


Mutz:

Can the velcro be cleanly removed from the kindle? I would imagine it might leave some residue on the cover's back felt-like liner fabric.

The link:

https://smak-dab.com/Home_Page_L1P1.php


----------



## Mutz

ff2 said:


> Mutz:
> 
> Can the velcro be cleanly removed from the kindle? I would imagine it might leave some residue on the cover's back felt-like liner fabric.
> 
> The link:
> 
> https://smak-dab.com/Home_Page_L1P1.php


Thanks for the link, ff2.
I haven't tried to remove the Velcro piece from the cover or the back of the Kindle, so I'm not sure if it would leave any form of residue. But from previous experience with other applications, the adhesive remained intact on the back surface of the Velcro and came off cleanly.


----------



## Imogen Rose

I got the hot pink... LOVE it!!


----------



## SophieD

I bought the Amazon K3 cover and love it.  I've read mostly good things from others too but there are a few people that don't like it.  Personally though, I would recommend it.  There is plenty of light for nighttime reading in bed, contrary to what others might say.


----------



## Cindy416

I have the steel blue, and really like the light, although I'm not as crazy about the leather itself. I'm an Oberon fan, and I usually use my Avenue of Trees Oberon. If I'm going to plan on reading where the light isn't great, I take my Amazon lighted cover with me.


----------



## Patricia

I like Oberon, too.  But I love the Amazon Kindle 3 lighted cover as an all-in-one travel cover.  I think it's perfect for that.


----------



## Littlejohn

Well my plain black, no light, K3 cover came today!  After having read clear through this thread, I went over the thing with a magnifying glass (figuratively) before installing my  Kindle.  I would say that, by today's standards for materials and craftsmanship, this item is first class.  It is what used to be the accepted norm for high quality but, sadly, the times have changed.

Anyway, I could find nothing amiss with it, so I installed my Kindle and read for several hours, both before and after a dinner break, and I like it very, very much.  So far, I prefer reading with it open, like I was reading the right hand page of a book as opposed to with the front cover folded back double.

So far, then, I am very, very pleased with it and, since this is my first Kindle and my first Kindle cover, I think I did good.  There are no doubt better, fancier covers out there, but right now I'm happy with what I have, and at what I think to be a minimum cash outlay.  

David


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Littlejohn said:


> Well my plain black, no light, K3 cover came today! After having read clear through this thread, I went over the thing with a magnifying glass (figuratively) before installing my Kindle. I would say that, by today's standards for materials and craftsmanship, this item is first class. It is what used to be the accepted norm for high quality but, sadly, the times have changed.
> 
> Anyway, I could find nothing amiss with it, so I installed my Kindle and read for several hours, both before and after a dinner break, and I like it very, very much. So far, I prefer reading with it open, like I was reading the right hand page of a book as opposed to with the front cover folded back double.
> 
> So far, then, I am very, very pleased with it and, since this is my first Kindle and my first Kindle cover, I think I did good. There are no doubt better, fancier covers out there, but right now I'm happy with what I have, and at what I think to be a minimum cash outlay.
> 
> David


David, very nice. Black is classic and I agree the Amazon covers are very good quality.

Did you say dinner break? Are you taking it to work? If you are, how are you keeping it? I'm considering getting a Kindle for Mr U2C but I have transport and storage concerns for him. He doesn't work in an office.


----------



## Littlejohn

unknown2cherubim said:


> David, very nice. Black is classic and I agree the Amazon covers are very good quality.
> 
> Did you say dinner break? Are you taking it to work? If you are, how are you keeping it? I'm considering getting a Kindle for Mr U2C but I have transport and storage concerns for him. He doesn't work in an office.


Actually, I don't 'go to work'. My work is here, on our small ranch, doing upkeep and tending the livestock. We bought this place a year before I retired from being a 'rocket scientist', and I've now 'retired' here. And I think I work harder, at least physically, than I did when I 'worked' for a living.

Anyway, so far at least, my Kindle hasn't left the grounds except when my computer was down and I was going to the library in town to use their free WiFi. For that I put it in a rectangular shaped padded ballistic nylon pistol case which, although a bit larger than necessary, made it safe and easy to carry with the carrying grip provided. I highly recommend one of those for a guy who doesn't have a purse to put it in. 

David


----------



## frizico

I'm having trouble justifying buying this. I nearly pressed the complete order button but then I backed out.  60 bucks. ugh its so much, plus duty, plus shipping. it ends up being about $95 CAD after all is said and done.

I wonder if Best Buy, should they start carrying the Kindle in Canada just like USA, will carry cases as well and at least minimize the costs. It seems like an excellent case but I can't justify shelling 70% of the unit price for a case.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Littlejohn said:


> Anyway, so far at least, my Kindle hasn't left the grounds except when my computer was down and I was going to the library in town to use their free WiFi. For that I put it in a rectangular shaped padded ballistic nylon pistol case which, although a bit larger than necessary, made it safe and easy to carry with the carrying grip provided. I highly recommend one of those for a guy who doesn't have a purse to put it in.
> 
> David


A ballistic nylon pistol case? I love it!


----------



## Littlejohn

unknown2cherubim said:


> A ballistic nylon pistol case? I love it!


It really works very, very well. I used it because I had it, but they're inexpensive and also leave room for notes, the charging cord, etc. If you are interested and need, I'll go find a link to someplace with a description, and the ability order one. I probably bought mine at a gun show years ago. Got several, not used much now that I live in the country.

And yeah, I'm a 'gun guy'. Not a 'gun nut', but a gun guy. Pretty near a necessity living out in the country in Texas.

David


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Littlejohn said:


> It really works very, very well. I used it because I had it, but they're inexpensive and also leave room for notes, the charging cord, etc. If you are interested and need, I'll go find a link to someplace with a description, and the ability order one. I probably bought mine at a gun show years ago. Got several, not used much now that I live in the country.
> 
> And yeah, I'm a 'gun guy'. Not a 'gun nut', but a gun guy. Pretty near a necessity living out in the country in Texas.
> 
> David


Yes, I'm interested and I bet I'm not the only one.


----------



## Littlejohn

unknown2cherubim said:


> Yes, I'm interested and I bet I'm not the only one.


Here is a fairly representative example of what I'm talking about, and what I use. There are many, many makes and styles to choose from, and I suspect that one of these, of the right size, would be very good for travel with a Kindle, when you don't have a purse to put it in:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=2238214117

That said, I'll add that I never bought one I hadn't looked at and held, but I wouldn't hesitate to order one like this. The price is certainly right! 

David


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just ordered the Green Amazon cover with light for my 9 year old's Christmas present. I thought she'd want the pink or red one, but nope, must be green.


----------



## Toby

I have the green, Heather. It's a pretty color.


----------



## ajeh

It took a few days to decide on a color but I just chose brown.  I wasn't really crazy about any of the colors available but I knew I didn't want a black one.  I hope I like it.


----------



## Cardinal

I wish it came in purple.  I wrote Amazon and told them.


----------



## KindleMom

Cardinal said:


> I wish it came in purple. I wrote Amazon and told them.


If they release a purple one, I may have to have two covers.


----------



## Cardinal

KindleMom said:


> If they release a purple one, I may have to have two covers.


Write Amazon and tell them!


----------



## corkyb

I have the pink, but if I were to do it again, I would probably do the green.  I think it's very pretty.


----------



## farmwife

I am trying to decide between the pink and the red.  Does the pink get dirty easily?


----------



## Vet

They're both nice colors. I have the red. I'm thinking about ordering one in green.


----------



## corkyb

Mine hasn't gotten dirty, but it hasn't had a tremendous amount of use either.  I don't think it will get dirty though.  The light is wonderful.


----------



## Cardinal

How does the light compare to the Kandle?  Is it brighter, dimmer, the same?


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Littlejohn said:


> For that I put it in a rectangular shaped padded ballistic nylon pistol case which, although a bit larger than necessary, made it safe and easy to carry with the carrying grip provided.
> 
> David


Takes that "the pen is mightier than the sword" saying to a whole new level, doesn't it?


----------



## Littlejohn

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Takes that "the pen is mightier than the sword" saying to a whole new level, doesn't it?


I knew that my choice of 'carrying containers' was going to elicit some interesting responses but, well, it did a good job for me of protecting the Kindle and making it easy to carry. Perhaps I should buy a whole batch of them, rename them, and market them as 'Personal EBook Reader Carrier Container'. Probably make more money that way than selling books. 

David


----------



## Littlejohn

Well I just ordered another one of these, this for the Kindle I ordered at the same time for my wife.  This one's blue, not lighted, her choice.  I'm excited that now she's going to have a Kindle and, as I've been very pleased with my black not lighted cover on my Kindle (which she currently uses some when she can get her hands on it), I persuaded her to, with no problem, to 'just pick a color', which she did.  Which is great...we'll be able to tell them apart before picking one up. 

David


----------



## D/W

I have the steel blue lighted Amazon cover.

I think it may be a bit overpriced, but I'm very happy with it. It's constructed well and the leather is of good quality. The built-in light is very convenient, and it works great. I like the hinge system that holds the Kindle in place too, as it holds it snug and there's nothing to obstruct the front of the device.


----------



## stickybuns

Well, I've been weighing the pros and cons between getting the Amazon cover vs. an Oberon, and I've concluded that the convenience of the built-in light is a bigger draw for me that an (OMG, so pretty!) cover. So to make myself feel better about missing out on the pretty, I'm thinking of buying one of these leather flowers to replace the amazon tag on the cover.


----------



## lalapurple

I have the green cover with light and love it ...but what i really really want which amazon dont have ...yet...i hope... is a purple one


----------



## Sage

A leather flower...what a cute idea!  I have the Amazon lighted cover and an Oberon.  Although the Oberon wins the beauty contest, the practicality of the lighted cover makes it my favorite.  In fact, I haven't used my Oberon cover in weeks 'cause I'm not willing to sacrifice the convenience of the built-in light.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I finally broke down and got the Amazon lighted cover in red. Although I absolutely love my Oberon, it's just too inconvenient for me to have to carry and additional light. No regrets (this time; I ordered it once already and sent it back because it seemed so unnecessary), but I sure have noticed the difference in weight!


----------



## stickybuns

For those of you who have (or have seen IRL) the pink cover, what would you compare it to?  Is it bubble gum pink? Pepto Bismol pink? The pink of a Victoria Secret shopping bag? Another pink?

Thank you!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I would say Victoria Secret pink.


----------



## papoosue

HoOn said:


> Well, I received the Chocolate Brown Leather Cover yesterday. So far I am liking the color. The cover does make the Kindle 3 reading experience a little heavier. Overall, I'm quite satisfied with the case despite being a little over priced. Anyway, here are some photos I took of the cover which I hope can help someone decide if Choclate brown is what they want. I took the photo with a grey card to help reproduce the color as accurate as I can with the available light.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you so much for posting this picture. Having gone through wanting a red one (not my favourite shade), to a green one (bit too zingy) to thinking a brown might be a nice warm 'friendly' colour but being unsure - I think I'm going for brown! It does indeed look quite a warm colour and that'll do for me!


----------

